# DISApalooza 2013 - Official Information Thread



## WebmasterJohn

Hi Folks

I know you are all super anxious for details on DAP 2013.  We have still not worked out the details with Disney yet, which is why nothing has been announced, but I want to share some information with you now so some of you can make plans (and I also understand Pete has 'leaked' some info to the folks on the current Backstage Magic ABD).

Below is what I can tell you now.  As details are finalized I will release more.  Please do not contact me asking for more details or to be placed on a waitlist as none exists.

Thanks
John

- It will be the weekend of 12/6 - 12/8/2013
- The major event/party will be in the evening of Friday 12/6 with a live podcast either Saturday or Sunday morning
- Both the event/party and live podcast will take place at Walt Disney World
- You DO NOT have to be booked with Dreams Unlimited Travel to attend, but Dreams clients will get first crack at reserving a spot at the event/party
- We will have some discounted rate rooms at the Swan/Dolphin for this event
- Attendance will be limited based on the venue we are able to secure
- There will be an online sign-up form available, as usual, when everything has been finalized with Disney
- There will be a charge to attend the event/party based on the venue we are able to secure

*UPDATE:  06/13/2013*

We have secured the venue for our December Party - DISApalooza 2013!!!

*Pixar Place/Toy Story Mania Party!!!!
12/06/2013 - 10:00PM (time may change a little as we get closer)*

Many more details to come, please be patient as we work these out with Disney.

We will have a sign up process in place but not until MUCH later (think end of July/beginning of August).  There will be a charge to attend this event and that will based on the final details.

Again, please don't email me for more details.  I don't have any yet.

*UPDATE:  09/07/2013*

Sign-ups for this event will open 09/08/2013!!!

Here is a link to the sign-up page:  https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/dap2013.cfm

We have more details about the weekend as we get closer, for now make sure you sign-up for the party/event if you're interested.

Space will be limited to 700 people so please act fast if you want to attend.

*UPDATE:  09/09/2013*

DISApalooza 2013
Toy Story Mania Event
12/06/2013
10:00PM - Midnight
 (Time subject to change)

What's included:
- Unlimited Access to after hours party on Pixar Place
- Unlimited Access to Toy Story Mania Ride
- All you can consume Food and Drinks (see below)
- Meet and greet with Podcast Team as well as members of the DIS and DISBoards
- Special appearance by Disney balloon artists
- Special appearance by some Disney/Pixar friends throughout the evening

Menu:

*Ratatouille's Station*
  Garden Fresh Crudités with Herb Crème Fraiche
  Artisan Fromage with Dried Fruits, Nuts and Crackers
  Gusteau's Coq au Vin Braised Tres Grill Meatballs served with Petit French Rolls

*Mr. Potato Heads Boardwalk Snacks*
  Fresh Popped Popcorn
  Carnival Cotton Candy
  Soft Pretzels with Mustard

*Gamma Quadrant Crater Sweet Station*
  Rocket Fuel Flambéed Cinnamon Doughnuts with Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (optional no fuel available - fuel=alcohol)
  Bo Peeps colorful array of toppings to include:  Mickey Confetti, Strawberry Sauce, Pineapple Topping, Chocolate Sauce, Whipped Cream, Nuts and Cherries

Included Drinks:

Bottled Water
Assorted Soft Drinks (diet and regular)
Regular Coffee
Decaffeinated Coffee
Hot Water with Tea Packets and Hot Chocolate Packets 

There will also be a *CASH BAR *with wine and beer that will be *at your own expense*.

*UPDATE:  09/14/2013*

Specially priced rooms are now available at the Walt Disney World Dolphin Resort for the weekend of the DAP 2013 Toy Story Mania Event .  *You must have an active registration/confirmation for the event to take advantage of these great rates*.

$119 per night plus tax plus resort fee (standard view room - no upgrades available at this price)

To book these special rates go to this page https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/dap-2013.cfm

*UPDATE:  09/17/2013*

We have sold out of our available space at the Dolphin but the folks at S/D were kind enough to give us the same price on a few rooms at the Swan.  ACT FAST - THESE WILL NOT LAST!!!!

Specially priced rooms are now available at the Walt Disney World Swan Resort for the weekend of the DAP 2013 Toy Story Mania Event .  *You must have an active registration/confirmation for the event to take advantage of these great rates*.

$119 per night plus tax plus resort fee (standard view room - no upgrades available at this price)

To book these special rates go to this page https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/dap-2013.cfm

*UPDATE:  10/04/2013*

We are going to *close out registrations for this event on 10/15/2013 *so that we can get credentials made and shipped to all our attendees in time.  If you want to attend please act fast.

Also, we are getting reports from the Swan/Dolphin that rooms are almost gone for that weekend - if you still need a room please book it now as they may sell out at any minute.


*UPDATE:  10/23/2013*

Rooms at the Swan/Dolphin are now sold out.

*UPDATE:  10/23/2013*

Here is the link to the shop where you can purchase the DISapalooza shirts: https://the-dis.myshopify.com

Here are some details about the shirts and and the ordering process: 

- Shirts will be available in two colors, blue and white, and will be available in a standard T-Shirt and a Ladies Cut style T-Shirt version. 

- Shirts are currently available for pre-order. We'll be accepting orders from now until around Oct. 30th. Then we'll have them printed and should be available to ship around Nov. 15th. 

- There is an option at checkout for you to pick up the shirts at the event. Note that you must be attending DISapalooza and already have had sign up to take advantage of this option. 

If you have any questions regarding the shirts or ordering, send an email to shaun@wdwinfo.com


*UPDATE:  11/02/2013*

We have transportation after the event!!!

For those of you who have indicated you are interested in transporation after the event, an email has been sent to you with instructions on how to sign-up for transportation.

If you are interested in transportation and have not received the email please write to us at DAP@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and in the subject line put "Need information on transfers".

There will be a $10 per person cost for transfers.  Transfers are only offered one-way after the event back to your WDW hotel.

The sign-up page for transfers is here https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/DAP2013_transportation.cfm - however you will need an email from us with certain information to complete the sign-up process.

*UPDATE:  11/05/2013*

IMPORTANT - There is a change in the event start time.  It will now start at 10PM rather than 9:30PM as previously announced.  Please understand that Disney Event Services has set this time and not us.  We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.

We still suggest you *arrive at the front entrance to Disney Studios about 1 hour before the scheduled start time of the event*.  We are going to have one 'group walk' back to the event and if you arrive late you will not be able to get to the event.

In addition we have some surprise guests who will meet you at the front of Disney Studios for the walk back.  They should get there about 20 - 30 minutes before the event start time and I wouldn't want anyone to miss them.

*NOTE:  *Your credentials will still say 9:30PM start.  We got them back from the printers after we knew the start time had changed.  Your credentials will be accompanied with a letter that does list the new start time.  Credentials will be mailed starting on Monday 11/11.  Please understand that the mailing of the credentials is a large undertaking and may take us some time to complete but we anticipate everyone will receive their credentials well before the party date.

*UPDATE:  11/11/2013*

Podcast recording information:

Saturday, December 7, 2013 – Disney’s BoardWalk Convention Center – Promenade Ballroom – Starts at 2:00 PM

The recording should run about 90 minutes.

We ask that everyone arrive about 30 minutes early so we can get everyone seated and in place before the taping begins.

This will not be broadcast live.

You will need your credentials to be admitted to the recording.  You DO NOT HAVE to attend the recording if you don't want to.


----------



## WebmasterMike

WooHoo!!

Can we call it:











_*Jooooooooooooohhhhnnnnn!!!*_
​


----------



## mdvlprof

YAY.   Dates to plan for.  The rest is just icing.


----------



## jcb

"event/party"

hmmmm


----------



## mommyceratops

No way! We will be in DW for those dates! (Or I plan to be right now) We would love to see everyone again!


----------



## dansyr2514

Adding one more night on to our reservation, but Shelly and I will be there!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Count us in!  

Looks like it will be an all girls weekend with my sisters.  We loved DAP 2 and hoped for news of the third.

Of course I guessed the wrong week.  I need to see what I can do with my ADRs.  (and here I thought I was so clever nabbing Be Our Guest ressies!  )  Let's hope for a cancelation sometime.

That weekend is actually better.  That could be a possible FD weekend.  Pins that are out now include dates from 12-4.  Looks like I need to call Disney asap.

Thanks for the info, John!  So excited!!!


----------



## NitroStitch

Phooey.  I'll be on the Dream at the time.  (How often does anyone say "Phooey" about being on the Dream?)  Bummer timing...


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Ah, bad timing since that would be our third trip within a five month span. Maybe if Patrick wins the lottery.


----------



## OKW Lover

Woo Hoo!  Val & I are in!!!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Woot!  I am in!  Kelly said she's in, too.  Just gotta see if the boy is coming, too.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I'm in! Maybe with some reservation luck, I'll be staying at my new DVC at the Grand!


----------



## OKW Lover

mommyceratops said:


> No way! We will be in DW for those dates! (Or I plan to be right now) We would love to see everyone again!



Mommy C!!!  Long time no see!!!


----------



## Tinky-Bell

WebmasterJohn said:


> - It will be the weekend of 12/6 - 12/8/2013
> - The major event/party will be in the evening of Friday 12/6 with a live podcast either Saturday or Sunday morning


Great! I'm already booked for that week (Wednesday through Monday)! This will be only my second DISapalooza, with the first one being the Harry Potter event.

See you in December then!


----------



## mdvlprof

Likely will be just me coming (which may be a good thing ).  
We're taking a long cruise in Sep., and doubt I can get DH to go to WDW in Dec.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

OKW Lover said:


> Mommy C!!!  Long time no see!!!


----------



## disney david

Rented out new fantasy land with private seven dwarf mine train access we just need to get Disney moving and get that ride done and opened  in time for the event. well most disers or aps so if it tight they could just do the ap preview that night.  Or john could sell dream unlimited theme hard hats and safety vest. Well, where every it be it be great because john and his team know how to throw parties and works very hard.


Or could it be 24 hours in epcot  with live wdw podcast and dl podcast tapings and live stream both podcasts. thanks john for all the hard work you put into these events and the podcast. we diser should throw john an event or something to thank him.


----------



## chirurgeon

Hoping I can go. It will only be for the weekend. Unless of course the lottery numbers fall my way.

Kim


----------



## NancyIL

That's great news! I just bought my plane ticket and reserved my hotel for Dec. 3-11 last week.


----------



## DVC Kathy

Yeah!    DH and I will finally get to a Disapalooza event!  We usually just miss them.

Now I just have to find someplace quiet to take a nap earlier in the day.  It's arrival day at BWV, which means not much sleep the night before.

Kathy


----------



## wdwscout

Hmmmm... _maybe_... 
We're headed to Cali the next weekend for Backstage Magic ABD, but we'll likely be living in Celebration by then- so maybe we CAN attend!!!! 

Keeping fingers crossed!!!


----------



## LoriR

Making plans!  Now waiting for the details - this is torture!!


----------



## goofy4tink

Terrific!!! That's my time frame. Arrive earlier in the week and leave the Monday after the event!!! Perfect!


----------



## HollyMac71

count me in!!!!

I could never miss an event by the Genius!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Update in first post!!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

WebmasterJohn said:


> Update in first post!!!



Woohoo!!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

k5jmh said:


> Woohoo!!



See Mike - no special shoes required


----------



## jcb

I just oiled myself.


----------



## disney david

jcb said:


> I just oiled myself.



lol i didn't know lawyers do that i guess that what separate the good lawyers and the bad lawyers


----------



## WebmasterMike

WebmasterJohn said:


> See Mike - no special shoes required



But I was going to wear my ruby slippers...






...and spray the "funk" out of them...


----------



## jcb

k5jmh said:


> But I was going to wear my ruby slippers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and spray the "funk" out of them...



Better spray the copyright of them as well.


----------



## Justin Jett

dansyr2514 said:


> Adding one more night on to our reservation, but Shelly and I will be there!



Me too! Me too!


----------



## Justin Jett

mommyceratops said:


> no way! We will be in dw for those dates! (or i plan to be right now) we would love to see everyone again!



yay!!!!


----------



## mdvlprof

Cool.  And time is great.  
Cheap flight gets to Orlando at 5 PM.


----------



## UConnFan

Woo hoo! We're 99% sure we'll be coming. I've always wanted to stay swan/dolphin


----------



## Fishy RocketBoy

NitroStitch said:


> Phooey.  I'll be on the Dream at the time.  (How often does anyone say "Phooey" about being on the Dream?)  Bummer timing...



Yes, but you will be on the Extended Reception Cruise with us!  ;-)


----------



## NitroStitch

Fishy RocketBoy said:


> Yes, but you will be on the Extended Reception Cruise with us!  ;-)



Exactly!!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

I have never heard of this, but would love to come!!! Is there a special thing you have to be a part of to attend? We are arriving December 6th!!!


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Already going that weekend. I need more details but this could be promising .


----------



## ninecrayons

Exciting! I am 99% sure I'll be there!


----------



## jcb

For those who haven't been to one of these events, you might want to review the threads for prior events.

2011 (at Universal) http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2658589&highlight=disapalooza where Dreams Unlimited reserved the Wizarding World of Harry Potter for the evening.

2009 was at Toy Story Mania: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2345558&highlight=disapalooza

These should give you a better idea of how the events are organized and conducted but *every* DIS event has evolved based on what happened (or didn't happen) at a prior event.


----------



## FloridaDreaming

This is very exciting. As a new Floridian, and still slowly coming out of lurkdom, this is something I'm going to read into. I hope it's something I'll be able to do.


----------



## goofy4tink

Sounds like it's coming together nicely. Loved the first meet there!!! And it's a great way to use the last day of my AP!!!


----------



## helenk

So glad I saw this, I will be in WDW 12/7-12/12,  I loved the event in 2011 we had such a great time at the Harry Potter event.
I may have change my arrival date to 12/6.. I will have to see how much vacation time i have left!


----------



## peel

Now I'm REALLY hoping for FD!  I'm booked for a September trip but have a contingency plan to arrive 12/4 if FD ends up being offered.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## RachelTori

I'll be there 12/2-7!  Would love to do this event!


----------



## Tlmcg78

I will be in Disney that week-end, what do you do at a DISApalooza?


----------



## Lorelei528

Awesome!  We are there then!  Would love to attend!  Can't wait for more info!


----------



## alicia080979

We will be there that weekend too! I would be so excited to meet up with other Disers!! Can't wait to hear about the details.


----------



## nowellsl

We went to the last Toy Story Mania party, It was awesome!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Tlmcg78 said:


> I will be in Disney that week-end, what do you do at a DISApalooza?



Hi there and  to The DIS! 

DISapalooza is a special event that The DIS sponsors every few years. You can find more information about this party in the first post of this thread and, as more details are confirmed, that will be updated. 

I hope to see you there!


----------



## MM32830

I remember the last time we did this. 12 times around TSM. Arm sore.

Can't wait til December


----------



## OKW Lover

Booked the Dolphin for this weekend just to have a room nailed down until the DIS negotiates a group rate.


----------



## mdvlprof

I'm thinking of doing that, too.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I have a DVC villa reserved at the Grand Floridian for DAP! Can't wait!


----------



## BringingUpDisney

We will be there - it would be our first!!!


----------



## rlduvall

*NikkiBell* said:


> I have a *DVC villa reserved at the Grand Floridian* for DAP! Can't wait!



Wow - Congratulations Nikki.  That is quite a coveted ticket.   

I am rearranging my travel dates by a few days so I can be there that Friday.  I was at the last two Toy Mania Events.  I can't break my streak.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Yay we plan on being there


----------



## goofy4tink

RachelTori said:


> I'll be there 12/2-7!  Would love to do this event!


yay!!!! Get to see you and say hi again!!!



MM32830 said:


> I remember the last time we did this. 12 times around TSM. Arm sore.
> 
> Can't wait til December


Oh dear God. That last time was horrifying for me. Somehow, I got trapped on TSM!!! Everyone had pretty much gone outside..my co-mod got off the ride but somehow my bar didn't go up..so off I went. I must have gone around that entire ride about 5 times, all by myself!!! No one else that I could see. It was really spooky! And my poor hand/arm was really pooped when I finally got released. I have a feeling that my co-mod had something to do with my being trapped..he worked at DHS at that time, so probably paid a CM to leave me on there, all by myself!!!


----------



## peel

goofy4tink said:


> yay!!!! Get to see you and say hi again!!!
> 
> 
> Oh dear God. That last time was horrifying for me. Somehow, I got trapped on TSM!!! Everyone had pretty much gone outside..my co-mod got off the ride but somehow my bar didn't go up..so off I went. I must have gone around that entire ride about 5 times, all by myself!!! No one else that I could see. It was really spooky! And my poor hand/arm was really pooped when I finally got released. I have a feeling that my co-mod had something to do with my being trapped..he worked at DHS at that time, so probably paid a CM to leave me on there, all by myself!!!



What a wonderful problem to have!!!


----------



## sshaw10060

The Shaws will be there.


----------



## OKW Lover

goofy4tink said:


> Sounds like it's coming together nicely. Loved the first meet there!!! And it's a great way to use the last day of my AP!!!



Funny, my AP expires the day before that.


----------



## OKW Lover

So, who is thinking about other unofficial events that weekend?  I know we don't have the details of the official events (times, location) yet and I don't expect them for a while (since the genius is busy with the Oasis cruise stuff) but we can dream.  

Some thoughts:

Obviously MVMCP is a big draw
Osborne Lights, perhaps with a group dinner before like we did two years ago  
Kathy's Photowalk was fun a couple of years ago
An en-masse tour of the monorail hotels to take pictures of the lights and imbibe at each stop


----------



## goofy4tink

OKW Lover said:


> So, who is thinking about other unofficial events that weekend?  I know we don't have the details of the official events (times, location) yet and I don't expect them for a while (since the genius is busy with the Oasis cruise stuff) but we can dream.
> 
> Some thoughts:
> 
> Obviously MVMCP is a big draw
> Osborne Lights, perhaps with a group dinner before like we did two years ago
> Kathy's Photowalk was fun a couple of years ago
> An en-masse tour of the monorail hotels to take pictures of the lights and imbibe at each stop


With my AP expiring on the 6th, I wasn't sure what I was going to do about park passes since I don't leave until the 9th. My ds and his wife are coming over from Tampa to spend Sat with me, so figured I would just get an expiring 2 day pass. But, they now want to just hang out at SSR with me and go to Cirque that night. So, maybe no need to get that park pass after all...unless there is something I really, really want to do with the DISApalooza!!


----------



## OKW Lover

You know you'll be doing more visits in 2014 anyway Diane - might as well just renew that AP.


----------



## RachelTori

goofy4tink said:


> With my AP expiring on the 6th, I wasn't sure what I was going to do about park passes since I don't leave until the 9th. My ds and his wife are coming over from Tampa to spend Sat with me, so figured I would just get an expiring 2 day pass. But, they now want to just hang out at SSR with me and go to Cirque that night. So, maybe no need to get that park pass after all...unless there is something I really, really want to do with the DISApalooza!!



 Diane!  It looks like besides being at WDW at the same time, we'll also be at the same resort!


----------



## jcb

OKW Lover said:


> So, who is thinking about other unofficial events that weekend?  I know we don't have the details of the official events (times, location) yet and I don't expect them for a while (since the genius is busy with the Oasis cruise stuff) but we can dream.
> 
> Some thoughts:
> 
> Obviously MVMCP is a big draw
> Osborne Lights, perhaps with a group dinner before like we did two years ago
> Kathy's Photowalk was fun a couple of years ago
> An en-masse tour of the monorail hotels to take pictures of the lights and imbibe at each stop



What should we call the last event?  "Drink around the Rail" "Mono-Boozing", "Lights, Monorail, Booze?"


----------



## mdvlprof

I'm sooo excited.  Haven't gotten to do DISApalooza before.  
Have hotel booked, looking at plane tickets.  
Waiting for announcement of events to decide if I need park-hopper tickets.  DH would absolutely flip-out if I got AP.
With him not going, I might actually be able to stop and smell the roses, instead of hurrying all the time.


----------



## goofy4tink

OKW Lover said:


> You know you'll be doing more visits in 2014 anyway Diane - might as well just renew that AP.


Well, dd is heading to London for a semester abroad in the fall of 2014..so we need to pay for her airfare. Then, dh and I will be headed over to visit her for a week or so....so I'm not sure if WDW fits my plans...maybe just in Dec, for a short visit.


RachelTori said:


> Diane!  It looks like besides being at WDW at the same time, we'll also be at the same resort!



Okay...that's really terrific!!! When do you arrive, when do you leave???


----------



## *NikkiBell*

OKW Lover said:


> So, who is thinking about other unofficial events that weekend?  I know we don't have the details of the official events (times, location) yet and I don't expect them for a while (since the genius is busy with the Oasis cruise stuff) but we can dream.
> 
> Some thoughts:
> 
> Obviously MVMCP is a big draw
> Osborne Lights, perhaps with a group dinner before like we did two years ago
> Kathy's Photowalk was fun a couple of years ago
> An en-masse tour of the monorail hotels to take pictures of the lights and imbibe at each stop



I am going to attend the Christmas Party on the 5th if anyone wants to join me. I also want to see Osbourne Lights at some point.


----------



## wdwscout

OKW Lover said:


> So, who is thinking about other unofficial events that weekend?  I know we don't have the details of the official events (times, location) yet and I don't expect them for a while (since the genius is busy with the Oasis cruise stuff) but we can dream.
> 
> Some thoughts:
> 
> Obviously MVMCP is a big draw
> Osborne Lights, perhaps with a group dinner before like we did two years ago
> Kathy's Photowalk was fun a couple of years ago
> An en-masse tour of the monorail hotels to take pictures of the lights and imbibe at each stop



Assuming we are there- I am partial to the Osborne Lights with a group dinner before.
Definitely will want to do the MVMCP this year- the 5th sounds good to me at this point!!


----------



## OKW Lover

I suspect there will be a lot of interest in MVMCP on the 5th for this group.  Val & I will actually be doing MVMCP in early November though and won't be repeating.


----------



## disney david

OKW Lover said:


> I suspect there will be a lot of interest in MVMCP on the 5th for this group.  Val & I will actually be doing MVMCP in early November though and won't be repeating.



To bad you could plan the house to be ready close to this because this could be a huge house warming party.


----------



## OKW Lover

disney david said:


> To bad you could plan the house to be ready close to this because this could be a huge house warming party.



That would be nice!  Unfortunately it doesn't look like we will be ready to close until January.  We just signed the papers 5 days ago.  Now the builder has to "ratify" them and then file for permits.  That process takes about a month.  We also need to visit the design center to pick out interior cosmetic options, which might not happen for a month from now.  Then the building process can be scheduled.  Once all permits are in hand it takes up to 6 months before its done.


----------



## disney david

OKW Lover said:


> That would be nice!  Unfortunately it doesn't look like we will be ready to close until January.  We just signed the papers 5 days ago.  Now the builder has to "ratify" them and then file for permits.  That process takes about a month.  We also need to visit the design center to pick out interior cosmetic options, which might not happen for a month from now.  Then the building process can be scheduled.  Once all permits are in hand it takes up to 6 months before its done.



We have to use the power of the dis I am sure their diser that could help get it done sooner. You know pay a visit to some people and permit get issued a lot quicker   .  Maybe a nice Tennessee diser could help and get them to get it down sooner.  He show them some smokey mountain justice.  Like the person in charge of getting the permit and the project down could wake up with a bear in their bed. Well it could be a pre house warning party and after jan everyday will be a party.


----------



## RachelTori

goofy4tink said:


> Okay...that's really terrific!!! When do you arrive, when do you leave???



Arrive 12/2; leave on 12/7.  

That's awesome that Kate is going to study in London!  

My DS & DIL are moving to New Zealand so I've got to start saving up for the airfare to visit!


----------



## DarthVader92

Hmm I'll be going to UCF-Rosen and finals start the following week. I guess I have to go to DISapalooza!


----------



## Claudia Kellenberger

I will be there too!  I already have my ressie,  already have my park tickets, and last week I got my flights.  I can't begin to tell you how excited I am about
DAP 2013!!!!!!!!  The last time that we did the TSM party it was absolutely fantastic!!!      Thanks to the podcast team!     Great Choice!


----------



## darthspielberg

This is exciting. I'm new to the DIS site and podcast (I've been going through the backlogs for the last two months.) and this happens to fall right in my first solo Disney World vacation.


----------



## Quicklabs

I've always wanted to go to DISapalooza


----------



## mitch111

I am excited to finally make a meet.  
Been going to WDW for years, but am new to podcasts.

see you there.
Mitch


----------



## disney david

Is the dis going to live stream so we at home can have a little virtual fun. I know it a paid event but I figure seeing Dhs but not being their will be enough payment.  Maybe Tom bell could sneak on a camera and do  a little live stream before John or Pete catch him. But knowing my luck Tom won't be going.


----------



## tink576

So exciting! Now to plan a trip around this weekend...


----------



## Mom2DisneyRoyalty

My dd and I went to the past DISApalooza event when it was at DHS's Toy Story. We had sooo much fun. This year, my husband and son will be going with us.  I hope this event will similar to the one we went to with the Toy Story characters and carnival foods. I know we would be willing to pay extra to have the food include. Thanks for planning such a family-friendly event!


----------



## goofy4tink

RachelTori said:


> Arrive 12/2; leave on 12/7.
> 
> That's awesome that Kate is going to study in London!
> 
> My DS & DIL are moving to New Zealand so I've got to start saving up for the airfare to visit!



So, we arrive a day apart and leave a day or so apart. How great is that!!! I'll be going solo so it will be nice to have a buddy in the area. I know Karen gets tired of me after a day or two together!!! Maybe we can hang out at the party!!!


----------



## cmccleary44

Hooray! My wife and I bought a DVC share for our anniversary, and booked our first trip about two months ago, turns out  this is the exact day we'll be at Hollywood Studios! Very Excited!


----------



## RachelTori

goofy4tink said:


> So, we arrive a day apart and leave a day or so apart. How great is that!!! I'll be going solo so it will be nice to have a buddy in the area. I know Karen gets tired of me after a day or two together!!! Maybe we can hang out at the party!!!



  Sounds like a plan!


----------



## FairyGodmotherJen

Just put our deposit down this evening!  DH and I will be attending as a gift to ourselves, as we both turn 40 in the next 12 months.  Can't wait - have never attended a DIS event before!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

FairyGodmotherJen said:


> Just put our deposit down this evening!  DH and I will be attending as a gift to ourselves, as we both turn 40 in the next 12 months.  Can't wait - have never attended a DIS event before!!



Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## TSWJan78

Kristin (BornTeach) and I will be organizing a group to volunteer this weekend at GKTW!  We are thinking Friday morning but want to make sure we have all of the info from Dreams first so we do not overlap with anything. 

I will start a separate thread but there seemed to be alot of interest at the NE Dis Meet this weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## OKW Lover

TSWJan78 said:


> Kristin (BornTeach) and I will be organizing a group to volunteer this weekend at GKTW!  We are thinking Friday morning but want to make sure we have all of the info from Dreams first so we do not overlap with anything.
> 
> I will start a separate thread but there seemed to be alot of interest at the NE Dis Meet this weekend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Wonderful idea!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

There is a chance I will be in Orlando that weekend so I am watching this with interest.

Corinna


----------



## connie1042

I know all the details are not in, and nothing is set in stone. But for those that went before, how much is this event. I would love to go, but it depends on the price. I know it will be worth every penny I spend on it, but if someone could give me an idea of the cost. I will be down there that Friday night, so I really have a chance to attend if I get a ticket, and can afford it. If I know the ball park figure, I can start saving. Thanks


----------



## jcb

connie1042 said:


> I know all the details are not in, and nothing is set in stone. But for those that went before, how much is this event. I would love to go, but it depends on the price. I know it will be worth every penny I spend on it, but if someone could give me an idea of the cost. I will be down there that Friday night, so I really have a chance to attend if I get a ticket, and can afford it. If I know the ball park figure, I can start saving. Thanks



2011 Harry Potter was $50 for dream's unlimited clients.  

2009 TSM was $25


----------



## ninecrayons

TSWJan78 said:


> Kristin (BornTeach) and I will be organizing a group to volunteer this weekend at GKTW!  We are thinking Friday morning but want to make sure we have all of the info from Dreams first so we do not overlap with anything.
> 
> I will start a separate thread but there seemed to be alot of interest at the NE Dis Meet this weekend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Did this last Disapalooza and it was an amazing experience. Not sure if the time off from work will allow for me to do it again this year, but I hope so!


----------



## cubsblue

It fits perfect with our next trip!  Count me in!


----------



## LoveMickey

Us too, it fits perfectly between our MVMCP and BOG ressies.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Just curious, anyone going to MVMCP on the fifth?


----------



## momto2inKC

Yay!  This is when we'll be at Disney!  The kids and I had so much fun in 2011 at Disapalooza!!!!


----------



## FloridaDreaming

*NikkiBell* said:


> Just curious, anyone going to MVMCP on the fifth?



I might go. It depends on whether I'll be attending Disapalooza. Waiting for the damage, I mean, cost. 

Marilyn


----------



## whitfive

*NikkiBell* said:


> Just curious, anyone going to MVMCP on the fifth?



BFF and I will be going to the MVMCP on the 5th during our annual BFF Disney getaway!  Just saw the info on this...looks interesting. Can't wait for the details to see if we can work it in!


----------



## sshaw10060

Just wanted to let everyone know there's some great deals out of Hartford for the weekend on JetBlue.  Just booked the two of us for $459 RT!


----------



## cubsblue

Our family is headed to MVMCP on the 3rd.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Just booked my airfare on Jet Blue! There's some excellent prices still for those who are flying. I only paid $281 for round trip!


----------



## beachphotog

I'll have already moved to Melbourne, FL so I'll be available to attend!! I can't wait to hear more details!!!


----------



## easyd

LONG time lurker here... New to the podcast (been watching since it went video)... I missed the New England meet due to work, but will be at WDW for this! Also, this 'll be my first solo trip to WDW, so any 'unofficial' events on the surrounding days would be awesome!


----------



## Tinky-Bell

easyd said:


> LONG time lurker here... New to the podcast (been watching since it went video)... I missed the New England meet due to work, but will be at WDW for this! Also, this 'll be my first solo trip to WDW, so any 'unofficial' events on the surrounding days would be awesome!



Hi easyd,

Although not specifically related to DISapalooza, there are a number of fan events that will be taking place from December 5th through the 8th. There are no specifics yet, but it's always a lot of fun! You're welcome to join.


----------



## MyMuse

I can't go to the party on 6th. -insert sad face here- but will try to make something else!!!


----------



## WDW Crawl

My wife and I spent all last week and a half watching all of the podcast videos after discovering them, and now I just heard about this and guess what?!  We already have a trip planned around those exact dates for the Candlelight Processional !!

Really hoping we can get on the list when it becomes available, and would definitely consider trying the Swan or Dolphin with the discounted room.

Going to be at POR Sept 13-20 next if anything is happening then

If anyone has any info on any extra going-ons please feel free to PM me


----------



## ShesAPirate

Due to limited remaining vacation time, this is my (tentative) plan:

1/2 day @ work Friday - fly down - Disapalooza 
Saturday - EPCOT/Candlelight Processional
Sunday - MVMCP
Monday morning - fly home, work 1/2 day Monday afternoon.

Am I completely insane? 

Biggest roadblock right now is there are literally NO DVC units available for that weekend. Nothing at all. Ugh. Renting points was my plan. Have to find a plan B, or hope for the Swan/Dolphin group rate to work for me!

How does the actual party work? Do we get in after DHS is closed?


----------



## mdvlprof

Weekend trip for me, too.


----------



## OKW Lover

ShesAPirate said:


> Due to limited remaining vacation time, this is my (tentative) plan:
> 
> 1/2 day @ work Friday - fly down - Disapalooza
> Saturday - EPCOT/Candlelight Processional
> Sunday - MVMCP
> Monday morning - fly home, work 1/2 day Monday afternoon.
> 
> *Am I completely insane? *
> 
> Biggest roadblock right now is there are literally NO DVC units available for that weekend. Nothing at all. Ugh. Renting points was my plan. Have to find a plan B, or hope for the Swan/Dolphin group rate to work for me!
> 
> How does the actual party work? Do we get in after DHS is closed?



You probably are, but it has nothing to do with a Disney obsession.  

Take a look at the Swolphin website and book the best rate they have right now.  Then if Dreams comes up with a better rate you can rebook with them.

I see $209 at the Dolphin (regular rate) and $206 (AAA rate) at the Swan right now.  Don't forget to add the taxes, mandatory resort fee ($18/day I believe) and either parking or transportation to/from the airport.


----------



## ShesAPirate

OKW Lover said:


> You probably are, but it has nothing to do with a Disney obsession.
> 
> Take a look at the Swolphin website and book the best rate they have right now.  Then if Dreams comes up with a better rate you can rebook with them.
> 
> I see $209 at the Dolphin (regular rate) and $206 (AAA rate) at the Swan right now.  Don't forget to add the taxes, mandatory resort fee ($18/day I believe) and either parking or transportation to/from the airport.



Thanks for that  

Actually, I'm just realizing that you can't use ME when you stay at Swolphin, can you? I really don't wanna have to rent a car. Hmmmm... Lots to think about.


----------



## OKW Lover

ShesAPirate said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> Actually, I'm just realizing that you can't use ME when you stay at Swolphin, can you? I really don't wanna have to rent a car. Hmmmm... Lots to think about.



Correct about no ME for the Swolphin.  Renting a car has further downsides at that resort - parking fees ($15 self park, $20 valet, per day).  But, you can take a Mears bus to/from the airport for fairly cheap.


----------



## Kitikat

Ever since I heard about Disapooloza I have been trying to figure a way to make it work for us. It would be a weekend trip for us too. Will have to stay off property  and no park days.


----------



## WDW Crawl

This would be my wife's and my first Dis event, what should we expect to occur?  Food? Conference? Etc.


----------



## mdvlprof

Kitikat said:


> Ever since I heard about Disapooloza I have been trying to figure a way to make it work for us. It would be a weekend trip for us too. Will have to stay off property  and no park days.



Staying on property.  But no park days.  
No DH or DS.  So going at my pace.
See Christmas decorations at resorts.  DTD.  Boardwalk.  Hanging at the pool.


----------



## OKW Lover

WDW Crawl said:


> This would be my wife's and my first Dis event, what should we expect to occur?  Food? Conference? Etc.



The details of this year's event haven't been finalized yet.  If its anything like past years, there will be some (not a lot) food at the Toy Story Midway Mania party on Friday night.  They also expect to do a live podcast taping that weekend.  Not sure what other events they are thinking of.


----------



## jcb

WDW Crawl said:


> This would be my wife's and my first Dis event, what should we expect to occur?  Food? Conference? Etc.



I agree with Jeff.  I will also add that you'll probably be too busy talking/riding to eat more than a small plate of the snacks during the event.  Don't do like my DW and I did at the first TSM event (2008).  We showed up at DHS sometime after 7:30 pm (official closing was 8 pm) hoping to catch some quick dinner somewhere (we weren't trying for Brown Derby and would gladly have settled for Pizza Planet, mind you).  Most places were slammed or closed.  We were starving however, so we ended up sitting at the Tune In Lounge (the bar next to 50's Prime Time Cafe) having a drink and some greasy but hot onion rings.

It didn't come close to ruining the evening but it isn't something I'll want to repeat, either.


----------



## sueandjoe

WDW Crawl said:


> This would be my wife's and my first Dis event, what should we expect to occur?  Food? Conference? Etc.



This will be husband's and my first Dis event, also.  We are both excited and nervous, too.  Any info will be most welcome. Any others from New England planning on attending?


----------



## WDW Crawl

OKW Lover said:


> The details of this year's event haven't been finalized yet.  If its anything like past years, there will be some (not a lot) food at the Toy Story Midway Mania party on Friday night.  They also expect to do a live podcast taping that weekend.  Not sure what other events they are thinking of.



Sounds good, I'll try to stay posted!



jcb said:


> I agree with Jeff.  I will also add that you'll probably be too busy talking/riding to eat more than a small plate of the snacks during the event.  Don't do like my DW and I did at the first TSM event (2008).  We showed up at DHS sometime after 7:30 pm (official closing was 8 pm) hoping to catch some quick dinner somewhere (we weren't trying for Brown Derby and would gladly have settled for Pizza Planet, mind you).  Most places were slammed or closed.  We were starving however, so we ended up sitting at the Tune In Lounge (the bar next to 50's Prime Time Cafe) having a drink and some greasy but hot onion rings.
> 
> It didn't come close to ruining the evening but it isn't something I'll want to repeat, either.



Oy, yea I'd rather not start with lots of grease   ( drink might be fine  ) 



sueandjoe said:


> This will be husband's and my first Dis event, also.  We are both excited and nervous, too.  Any info will be most welcome. Any others from New England planning on attending?



Glad we aren't alone!


----------



## TLPM

My family was already booked for the 7th thru 14th, but I changed our flights to come in on the afternoon of the 6th for this. Never been before and looking forward to it, in the past where and when during the weekend has the podcast taping occurred? I realize it may not be the same but am curious nonetheless


----------



## ShesAPirate

This will be my first Disapalooza. I booked today, through Dreams Unlimited Travel. First time I've ever used a travel agent for a Disney trip, too. If a good deal comes out for the Swolphin, though, I will likely change resorts!

Either way, I'm so excited to have a ticker again!


----------



## rlduvall

ShesAPirate said:


> Either way, I'm so excited to have a ticker again!



I know what you mean.  Life is good when you have a ticker in your signature.


----------



## ShesAPirate

I couldn't resist! Upgraded to AKL today. Now I'm even MORE excited!


----------



## AliciaS

Looking forward to more information!  I wish we had planned that as our date night!


----------



## connie1042

If I can get tickets to the event, I'm in. We will be there on that day. Doing AK during the day, so Friday night is open. Hope we can get in.


----------



## ShesAPirate

Just re-reading my old trip report, and getting myself more and more excited for this trip! Can't wait for more details!


----------



## connie1042

Check this site everyday. Can not wait to see the details, and just hope I can get tickets.


----------



## mdvlprof

Checking everyday, too.   

Going on vacation next month, and internet on the cruise will be .... well.... slow and $$$.  By the time I can get regular connection, tickets may be gone.


----------



## relspeak

I will feel guilty if we go.  We have a trip to DLR the end of October to take our 2 - 21/2 year old grand daughters to Mickeys Halloween Party.  Hoping to get another invite to the Imagineering Halloween party also.  There our SIL is running in the Disney Marathon in January.  Good thing my 3rd daughter and new SIL will be home to run the business.  Of course we are the DisCruise this week.  We need help with our Disney addiction.  Can anyone recommend a good therapist?


----------



## WDWGeek1971

relspeak said:


> I will feel guilty if we go.  We have a trip to DLR the end of October to take our 2 - 21/2 year old grand daughters to Mickeys Halloween Party.  Hoping to get another invite to the Imagineering Halloween party also.  There our SIL is running in the Disney Marathon in January.  Good thing my 3rd daughter and new SIL will be home to run the business.  Of course we are the DisCruise this week.  We need help with our Disney addiction.  Can anyone recommend a good therapist?



You don't seem to need help--you're doing really well on your own, though you could probably cram in another trip or two, since you have family to help run the business!  I find that going to WDW is good therapy!  Have a magical day!!!!!


----------



## Kitikat

We have modified our trip just a bit to include MVMCP on the 5th. We are also staying at POP! Only bring 2 of our 4 children with us.(Kathy & T say we have 15 kids lol) We are leaving this Friday for our yearly trip to WDW for 7 days.


----------



## asbamasaint

We have our annual Disney trip starting Sat. Dec. 7th - 14th, but we are wanting to change our flight to come in early on that Friday. I have never been to a DIS event and we are keeping our fingers crossed that everything else works out. What would we do about transportation after the event? Taxi? Just thinking about the logistics. We are staying at AK villas for the week but would prob get one night at AOA for that Fri. Hope we can meet all of you! -Amy


----------



## tink576

Any updates yet????


----------



## jcb

asbamasaint said:


> We have our annual Disney trip starting Sat. Dec. 7th - 14th, but we are wanting to change our flight to come in early on that Friday. I have never been to a DIS event and we are keeping our fingers crossed that everything else works out. What would we do about transportation after the event? Taxi? Just thinking about the logistics. We are staying at AK villas for the week but would prob get one night at AOA for that Fri. Hope we can meet all of you! -Amy



We like to stay at the Swan or Dolphin and just walk back.


----------



## asbamasaint

I thought about that, but the problem I am running into is the whole magical express thing. Does Magical Express go to the swan and dolphin?


----------



## rlduvall

asbamasaint said:


> Does Magical Express go to the swan and dolphin?



Unfortunately, no.


----------



## OKW Lover

asbamasaint said:


> I thought about that, but the problem I am running into is the whole magical express thing. Does Magical Express go to the swan and dolphin?



No ME to the Swolphin. Nears has a fairly cheap shuttle though


----------



## ShesAPirate

asbamasaint said:


> What would we do about transportation after the event? Taxi? Just thinking about the logistics. We are staying at AK villas for the week but would prob get one night at AOA for that Fri. Hope we can meet all of you! -Amy



I hadn't really thought too much about it yet, but I'm thinking we'll take a taxi if no other transportation is provided (never been to a DISapalooza before, so I have no idea if that would happen). We are staying at AK also (but not the Villas).


----------



## cubsblue

I think there will be busses running at DHS after the event.  If not a quick walk to Boardwalk and busses to DTD and transfer for us.


----------



## TadyBug

I have never been to a DIS event. Looking forward to it.  I guess DISApalooza is a good one to start with!  How late does the event usually run?


----------



## NancyIL

ShesAPirate said:


> I hadn't really thought too much about it yet, but I'm thinking we'll take a taxi if no other transportation is provided (never been to a DISapalooza before, so I have no idea if that would happen). We are staying at AK also (but not the Villas).



I normally stay at the Swan, but stayed at AK in 2009 during the last TSM party. There was a bus available, but  we sat on it for almost an hour while it waited for more people. If I go to it this year, I will be at the Swan, so it will be easy enough to walk back.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Has any booking information been released? I have been watching this thread, but jut wanted to make sure I haven't missed anything.


----------



## jcb

Leleluvsdis said:


> Has any booking information been released? I have been watching this thread, but jut wanted to make sure I haven't missed anything.



You haven't missed anything.


----------



## noelle4ever

can anyone fill me in on the magic?  turning 50 next month and have not a moment to spare!!


----------



## smallblackstars

I have never been to a Dis event and this looks fab. Sadly we fly home on the 6th December but I hope everyone has a great time!


----------



## jcb

noelle4ever said:


> can anyone fill me in on the magic?  turning 50 next month and have not a moment to spare!!



For those who haven't been to one of these events, you might want to review the threads for prior events.

2011 (at Universal) http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2658589&highlight=disapalooza where Dreams Unlimited reserved the Wizarding World of Harry Potter for the evening.

2009 was at Toy Story Mania: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2345558&highlight=disapalooza

These should give you a better idea of how the events are organized and conducted but John Magi always tries to outdo himself so *every* DIS event has evolved based on what happened (or didn't happen) at a prior event.


----------



## WDWGeek1971

ShesAPirate said:


> I hadn't really thought too much about it yet, but I'm thinking we'll take a taxi if no other transportation is provided (never been to a DISapalooza before, so I have no idea if that would happen). We are staying at AK also (but not the Villas).



At other events, I have offered to give people a ride back if they were staying at my resort.  We'll be at POFQ for this event, have a rental car, and will certainly make the offer--assuming we actually get tickets to the event. ;-)  Something we can sort out once we actually get all the details.


----------



## asbamasaint

jcb thanks for posting the links! Gives me a better understanding and it looks like they did have transportation to the main event in the past which is good. We are changing our flight to come a day early so now we will be staying from Dec Fri. 6 - Sat.14! Woo Hoo! I think we booked Pop for Friday and then we will have to figure out how to get to AKL villas on that Sat. So excited! Hopefully everything will work out and we will be able to get tickets to DISApoloosa.


----------



## jcb

asbamasaint said:


> jcb thanks for posting the links! Gives me a better understanding and it looks like they did have transportation to the main event in the past which is good. We are changing our flight to come a day early so now we will be staying from Dec Fri. 6 - Sat.14! Woo Hoo! I think we booked Pop for Friday and then we will have to figure out how to get to AKL villas on that Sat. So excited! Hopefully everything will work out and we will be able to get tickets to DISApoloosa.



Happy to help as much as I can.

Just remember that John hasn't finalized the plans yet.  While he did arrange for transportation to Universal (from various resorts on property), I think that was because it was at Universal.  The TSM parties have not involved provided transportation.  Of course, you can rely upon WDW transportation to get to DHS and, as a prior poster said, there will be a good number of folks with cars who are happy to provide a lift back to one of the WDW resorts.


----------



## NancyIL

jcb said:


> Happy to help as much as I can.
> 
> Just remember that John hasn't finalized the plans yet.  While he did arrange for transportation to Universal (from various resorts on property), I think that was because it was at Universal.  *The TSM parties have not involved provided transportation.*  Of course, you can rely upon WDW transportation to get to DHS and, as a prior poster said, there will be a good number of folks with cars who are happy to provide a lift back to one of the WDW resorts.



Bus transportation WAS provided from DHS to the resorts after the TSM party in 2009. 

Since many are going on the Oasis of the Seas cruise on Saturday, I wouldn't expect more news until after they return.


----------



## jcb

NancyIL said:


> Bus transportation WAS provided from DHS to the resorts after the TSM party in 2009.
> 
> Since many are going on the Oasis of the Seas cruise on Saturday, I wouldn't expect more news until after they return.



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## noelle4ever

do I just keep lookin here or is there somewhere else?


----------



## jcb

This is it.

John will probably update the first post and then post in the thread to let folks know of the update.


----------



## LoveMickey

jcb said:


> This is it.
> 
> John will probably update the first post and then post in the thread to let folks know of the update.



Thanks for providing that information.


----------



## OKW Lover

John is current sailing on the Oasis of the Seas. Don't expect to hear much until he has been home a few days. I'm guessing after Labor Day.


----------



## UConnFan

*NikkiBell* said:


> Just curious, anyone going to MVMCP on the fifth?



We will probably do MVMCP on the 5th and Candelight on Sunday 

Do people prefer swan or dolphin generally?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have a question for the people who have been to the previous even at Toy Story Mania. I know that this is going to be after park closing. Do you still need a park ticket to get in or just the event ticket? I will spend the day in the park anyway and I have a Park Hopper. DH however does not really do the parks, but he loves Toy Story Mania. If he would just need the event ticket to join me for the event, I think I may just be able to convince him.

Corinna


----------



## NancyIL

dolphingirl47 said:


> I have a question for the people who have been to the previous even at Toy Story Mania. I know that this is going to be after park closing. Do you still need a park ticket to get in or just the event ticket? I will spend the day in the park anyway and I have a Park Hopper. DH however does not really do the parks, but he loves Toy Story Mania. If he would just need the event ticket to join me for the event, I think I may just be able to convince him.
> 
> Corinna



You do not need a park ticket for an after-hours event - just the event credentials.


----------



## dolphingirl47

NancyIL said:


> You do not need a park ticket for an after-hours event - just the event credentials.



Thanks, that sounds like a plan then.

Corinna


----------



## ShesAPirate

Only 93 days till DISapalooza! 

okay, that might seem like a long time, but I'm happy we're into double digits


----------



## asbamasaint

ShesAPirate said:


> Only 93 days till DISapalooza!
> 
> okay, that might seem like a long time, but I'm happy we're into double digits



I am so excited! Waiting to find out more info, but we have our flight and room that we had to add and extra night. We have never been to any Dis event, but follow religiously!


----------



## ShesAPirate

Soooo, the obsessive planner in me has a question... since I'm trying to make all my ADRs for that weekend.

In past years, has the podcast recording been the day after the event? Where? Early? How long did it last?

Also (and this is totally unrelated) has anyone been to The Wave for breakfast? It looks like they have a lot of healthier choices, which would work well for my mom, so I'm thinking of having breakfast there on Sunday.

Thanks!


----------



## OKW Lover

ShesAPirate said:


> Soooo, the obsessive planner in me has a question... since I'm trying to make all my ADRs for that weekend.
> 
> In past years, has the podcast recording been the day after the event? Where? Early? How long did it last?



In past years the event has been on a Saturday night, with the podcast recording on Sunday.  Since this year's event is on Friday night, I wouldn't try to predict when the recording will be.


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have had breakfast at The Wave a a couple of times and enjoyed it. Breakfast was a much better experience than dinner both in terms of service and food.

Corinna


----------



## ShesAPirate

dolphingirl47 said:


> We have had breakfast at The Wave a a couple of times and enjoyed it. *Breakfast was a much better experience than dinner* both in terms of service and food.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks! That's just what I was hoping to hear!


----------



## asbamasaint

ShesAPirate said:


> Soooo, the obsessive planner in me has a question... since I'm trying to make all my ADRs for that weekend.
> 
> In past years, has the podcast recording been the day after the event? Where? Early? How long did it last?
> 
> Also (and this is totally unrelated) has anyone been to The Wave for breakfast? It looks like they have a lot of healthier choices, which would work well for my mom, so I'm thinking of having breakfast there on Sunday.
> 
> Thanks!



I haven't been to The Wave, but Kouzzina (at the Boardwalk) breakfast was really good last time we were there. Just to give you another option.


----------



## Donald_Quackers

k5jmh said:


> WooHoo!!
> 
> Can we call it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Jooooooooooooohhhhnnnnn!!!*_
> ​



I just came here because I'll be in the world on 12/6 before my cruise departing 12/7 - but I LOVE the above!!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Donald_Quackers said:


> I just came here because I'll be in the world on 12/6 before my cruise departing 12/7 - but I LOVE the above!!!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Event registration information in original post


----------



## asbamasaint

WebmasterJohn said:


> Event registration information in original post



Signed up! Can't wait! Thanks!


----------



## tink576

Can't believe myself, up at this hour to register...but I'm signed up! So excited! With all this excitement how will I ever get back to bed? Thanks for the update John!


----------



## Linda67

Just registered


----------



## westgirl

We're registered but I've got a problem......we're in WDW from 11/23/13 so haven't got an address to send our credentials too other than POFQ. Any suggestions???


This will be our first DIS meet up....so so excited to be in WDW at the right time for once!


----------



## UConnFan

WebmasterJohn said:


> Event registration information in original post



We're registered!  Our hotel may change before then, but we'll cross that bridge when we get there.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

This may be dumb, but is there a way to sign up without paying? I can't rationalize paying 119 for dh and I for 2 hours in the park, or am I missing something? Is something else included in the admission?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have submitted my details. Now I just have to hope that I make it on the list.

Corinna


----------



## OKW Lover

We're registered!  

Looking forward to seeing the usual suspects, and some new faces, at the event.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I just got my confirmation. I am so happy. Now I just have to hope that I get my credentials before I leave for the USA. We leave the UK on December 3rd.

Corinna


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## RaySharpton

Thanks!   I just registered, too.
Ray


----------



## RaySharpton

*NikkiBell* said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing everyone!


 
Thanks, NikkiBell.   Me, too.


----------



## RaySharpton

dolphingirl47 said:


> I just got my confirmation. I am so happy. Now I just have to hope that I get my credentials before I leave for the USA. We leave the UK on December 3rd.
> 
> Corinna





westgirl said:


> We're registered but I've got a problem......we're in WDW from 11/23/13 so haven't got an address to send our credentials too other than POFQ. Any suggestions???
> 
> 
> This will be our first DIS meet up....so so excited to be in WDW at the right time for once!


 

Hi, westgirl and dolphingirl47.    I put my address as the Walt Disney World Swan Resort and underneath ATTN: Guest My Name, Arrival Date. This worked two years ago when I stayed at WDW Pop Century Resort and they had my folder with my credentials. 

This is just my own personal experience and not official in any way. Just my experience.

I made sure to use the correct resort name and resort address and added my name and arrival date.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Leleluvsdis said:


> This may be dumb, but is there a way to sign up without paying? I can't rationalize paying 119 for dh and I for 2 hours in the park, or am I missing something? Is something else included in the admission?



There is no way to sign up without paying.

While the details have not been released, this is a private event on Pixar Street after Hollywood Studios has closed for the evening.

We will have Toy Story Mania to ourselves.

The rest of the park will not be open or available.

Further details will be announced as they become available.

I'm sure that with a bit of research, you'll be able to find threads about the parties held in the past.


----------



## dolphingirl47

RaySharpton said:


> Hi, westgirl and dolphingirl47.    I put my address as the Walt Disney World Swan Resort and underneath ATTN: Guest My Name, Arrival Date. This worked two years ago when I stayed at WDW Pop Century Resort and they had my folder with my credentials.
> 
> This is just my own personal experience and not official in any way. Just my experience.
> 
> I made sure to use the correct resort name and resort address and added my name and arrival date.



I would have gone down that route, but I am not checking in at a Disney resort until the day of the event and I have had negative experiences with having anything sent to the hotel we are staying at from December 3rd to 6th. They lost a couple of things that were sent to us on a previous stay.

Corinna


----------



## RaySharpton

dolphingirl47 said:


> I would have gone down that route, but I am not checking in at a Disney resort until the day of the event and I have had negative experiences with having anything sent to the hotel we are staying at from December 3rd to 6th. They lost a couple of things that were sent to us on a previous stay.
> 
> Corinna


 
Oh, I'm sorry.   I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## westgirl

RaySharpton said:


> Hi, westgirl and dolphingirl47.    I put my address as the Walt Disney World Swan Resort and underneath ATTN: Guest My Name, Arrival Date. This worked two years ago when I stayed at WDW Pop Century Resort and they had my folder with my credentials.
> 
> This is just my own personal experience and not official in any way. Just my experience.
> 
> I made sure to use the correct resort name and resort address and added my name and arrival date.




Thanks Ray I thought of that we've had mixed results with resort deliveries too..... I think I'll send a mail to the Dap address for help.

We've just received our confirmation were looking forward to making new friends over the weekend.


----------



## dansyr2514

Just registered!!!!


----------



## TLPM

Received confrimation, bringing wife and two daughters, 6 and 11. Looking forward to it, now I just need to figure out how to finally beat my wife in TSMM.


----------



## UConnFan

Thank you to John, Kevin, and the whole team for all of your hard work. We really appreciate it. We know events like this take a lot, especially since you have quite a few big events just ending or in the planning process. Thank you!!!


----------



## RachelTori

I'm IN!!!  Just got my confirmation email!  Can't wait to see y'all there!  




UConnFan said:


> Thank you to John, Kevin, and the whole team for all of your hard work. We really appreciate it. We know events like this take a lot, especially since you have quite a few big events just ending or in the planning process. Thank you!!!



  Yes!  Thank you to everyone involved in putting this event together.


----------



## FairyGodmotherJen

So excited to hear that signups would start today while at the Indy DIS meet yesterday!  DH and I are signed up!!


----------



## mdvlprof

Just registered.  .


----------



## dolphingirl47

RachelTori said:


> I'm IN!!!  Just got my confirmation email!  Can't wait to see y'all there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  Thank you to everyone involved in putting this event together.



I am glad that you are in, too. Looks like we finally get to meet in person.

And I also want to say a big thank you to the people organizing this.

Corinna


----------



## RachelTori

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that you are in, too. Looks like we finally get to meet in person.
> 
> And I also want to say a big thank you to the people organizing this.
> 
> Corinna



Yes, Corinna!  A mini-AKL meet within DISApalooza!!


----------



## connie1042

Got my confirmation. Does that mean I am in for sure? I so hope so. Very excited. See you all there.


----------



## TadyBug

Confirmed! YEA!!. I have been watching this thread everyday just waiting to sign up. I have had my airfare and hotel booked for weeks. Thanks to all that are putting this together. This will be my first DIS event. Can't wait.


----------



## apurplebrat

So excited!!  Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## connie1042

Lets start a list of who is in and where everyone is staying.

Connie Greene (connie1042)  CBR


----------



## westgirl

Kathryn (Westgirl) and brother Garreth POFQ


----------



## dolphingirl47

Corinna Ball (dolphingirl47) - All Star Sports


----------



## TadyBug

Judy Petro (Tadybug) - Dolphin


----------



## mdvlprof

Ok, I'll play.

Jennifer Geouge - All Star Movies


----------



## ShesAPirate

gillian - Animal Kingdom Lodge

So excited!


----------



## OKW Lover

Jeff & Val - Dolphin


----------



## RachelTori

Laura L (RachelTori) - Swan


I'm not sure if it's a good idea to list last names on the boards


----------



## UConnFan

K. and Kevin - Pop century


----------



## asbamasaint

Amy & Brian 12/6 All-Star Music, 12/7-12/14 AK Kidani Village

We are so excited! Can't wait to meet everyone!!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Nikki - Grand Floridian Villas


----------



## apurplebrat

Karen & Kaye - BWV & BCV


----------



## nowellsl

I thought Dreams clients would have first chance to sign up ...... haven't heard a word from my agent    Well, I hope I made it in time!


----------



## CynthiaC925

Hello,
The link is on page one of this thread - if I were you I would click on that to register and not wait to hear from your travel agent - hopefully this helps.


----------



## CynthiaC925

signed up and confirmed!
Cynthia J   Pop Century   can't wait
doing the D23 event too- I get to see Ashley Judd, Whoopi and Signourey also  - what a great 5 days
Thank you Dis Unplugged team!


----------



## FairyGodmotherJen

Jen and Bryan - Pop Century


----------



## nowellsl

CynthiaC925 said:


> Hello,
> The link is on page one of this thread - if I were you I would click on that to register and not wait to hear from your travel agent - hopefully this helps.



I did that as soon as I saw it!  Of course this is the one day I haven't been on here until late...... I got the first email, haven't gotten a confirmation email yet.


----------



## MTW

Megan, Travis - Wyatt. Ethan & Carter 

Grand Floridian Villas


----------



## mdvlprof

Anyone [non-DU] keeping track of names?  

If not, I don't mind keeping list.


----------



## darthspielberg

So excited. Just got confirmation. My first DIS event.


----------



## dansyr2514

Justine- not sure where for the night of the 6th yet...probably swolphin- but BWV 12/7-12/13


----------



## RachelTori

mdvlprof said:


> Anyone [non-DU] keeping track of names?
> 
> If not, I don't mind keeping list.



I don't see where anyone has mentioned compiling the list.  How sweet of you to volunteer.


----------



## DVC Kathy

Kathy and Dave (drclaws) - BWV


----------



## BringingUpDisney

Booked and confirmed! Sandcastle club ressies all set, this is gonna be Mama's night out!!


----------



## RaySharpton

Ray Sharpton at the Walt Disney World Swan Resort arriving Monday, December 2nd, and departing Friday, December 20th.


----------



## budafam

I signed up but no confirmation yet.  I sure hope I get one!!!  We'll be there from 12/3-12/10 and this was our night off (AK day).  I really hope it works out.  TSM is my favorite ride!


----------



## mnra

just sent in our info today.  Look forward to another great event by the podcast crew


----------



## rlduvall

Just received confirmation that I'm in!  Looking forward to seeing everyone.   

Rhonda


----------



## budafam

Just received my confirmation!  It will be me (Kristy) and my son, Dominic.  We're staying at AKL-Kidani from 12/3-12/10.. my sister, dad & daughter will be along too but decided to just bring my son for this.  He's going to flip!

I've been trying to find info from past events... food & drink is included?  Unlimited rides?  Anything else go on during it?  Just trying to get a feel on what we're in for


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

This sounds like fun but I would like to know more about the party before I pay for the event.  I realize the post with the info says more information will be coming, but is there anywhere I can see what the basics are?  Thanks!


----------



## ktblueyes18

I'm bummed that tickets are so expensive...my husband and I were planning to be at HS that day anyway, so we were looking forward to paying $25 or so and staying for the Disapalooza event that night...but we don't want to pay $60 apiece to give us access to the park when we already will have access all day! It'd be nice if they could add a separate ticketing option for those of us who'll already be in the parks...


----------



## rlduvall

ktblueyes18 said:


> I'm bummed that tickets are so expensive...my husband and I were planning to be at HS that day anyway, so we were looking forward to paying $25 or so and staying for the Disapalooza event that night...but we don't want to pay $60 apiece to give us access to the park when we already will have access all day! It'd be nice if they could add a separate ticketing option for those of us who'll already be in the parks...



The park will already be closed by the time the party begins and it is a special private event.  It does not matter if you have been in the park all day.  The $60. charge most likely doesn't even cover the entire cost per person that the Team is paying for the Event.


----------



## ShesAPirate

rlduvall said:


> The park will already be closed by the time the party begins and it is a special private event.  It does not matter if you have been in the park all day.  The $60. charge most likely doesn't even cover the entire cost per person that the Team is paying for the Event.



 My sentiments exactly!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Party details in first post.

I am keeping some of the elements a surprise.

Just an FYI - the amount we're charging will cover the cost of the mandatory food component that is required by Disney for these types of events.

Dreams Unlimited Travel is paying to rent Pixar Place for the evening, rent out Toy Story Mania for the duration of the party and for the ballon artists and special appearance by Disney characters.  Trust me when I tell you these elements are not cheap.

I understand that not everyone can afford to attend.  I wish this was less expensive but Disney sets the price.

I think that most people who have attended our events in the past know that they are worth the price; especially since many of our 'regulars' have already signed up.

Thanks to all who take the leap of faith that this will be a fun, cool event!!!


----------



## budafam

I'm new to this so I have no past experience but considering prices of ALL things Disney, I think this sounds like a great deal.  I'm really looking forward to getting some more details as they're released (and some surprises while we're there!)  TSM is my favorite ride.  This is going to be a blast!


----------



## jcb

"Rocket fuel" is out of this world.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

jcb said:


> "Rocket fuel" is out of this world.



Some of the guys had a chance to experience this dessert at the last Press Event and I was envious - that's why I specifically added it to this event.

It's basically Kripsy Kreme donuts fried in liquor.  There will be a chef making these right in front of us so there is an 'interactive' component to the dish as well.

I hope you all ride the ride so I can get first crack at these


----------



## CynthiaC925

I was at the first DISapalooza event - which was the Toy Story Mania ride/Pixar Place - it was an awesome experience and I am more than happy to pay $60 for this event-a small amount for what this event involves-so glad I can go this year!  Thank you Dis Unplugged - particularly John!


----------



## westgirl

WebmasterJohn said:


> Party details in first post.
> 
> I am keeping some of the elements a surprise.
> 
> Just an FYI - the amount we're charging will cover the cost of the mandatory food component that is required by Disney for these types of events.
> 
> Dreams Unlimited Travel is paying to rent Pixar Place for the evening, rent out Toy Story Mania for the duration of the party and for the ballon artists and special appearance by Disney characters.  Trust me when I tell you these elements are not cheap.
> 
> I understand that not everyone can afford to attend.  I wish this was less expensive but Disney sets the price.
> 
> I think that most people who have attended our events in the past know that they are worth the price; especially since many of our 'regulars' have already signed up.
> 
> Thanks to all who take the leap of faith that this will be a fun, cool event!!!



Thank you so so much to you and the team for organising this... It'll be out first Dis event and by the looks of it it won't be our last. It's going to be a great way to end our vacation!


----------



## asbamasaint

WebmasterJohn said:


> Party details in first post.
> 
> I am keeping some of the elements a surprise.
> 
> Just an FYI - the amount we're charging will cover the cost of the mandatory food component that is required by Disney for these types of events.
> 
> Dreams Unlimited Travel is paying to rent Pixar Place for the evening, rent out Toy Story Mania for the duration of the party and for the ballon artists and special appearance by Disney characters.  Trust me when I tell you these elements are not cheap.
> 
> I understand that not everyone can afford to attend.  I wish this was less expensive but Disney sets the price.
> 
> I think that most people who have attended our events in the past know that they are worth the price; especially since many of our 'regulars' have already signed up.
> 
> Thanks to all who take the leap of faith that this will be a fun, cool event!!!



John, Thanks so much to You, Dreams Unlimited Travel, and the DisUnplugged! Disney is definitely not cheap, but so worth it. I planned a Disney wedding years ago, so I know on a small scale what you are talking about. My DH and I are looking forward to the event and meeting you all in person! I know DISapalooza will be an amazing experience!!!!


----------



## asbamasaint

WebmasterJohn said:


> Some of the guys had a chance to experience this dessert at the last Press Event and I was envious - that's why I specifically added it to this event.
> 
> It's basically Kripsy Kreme donuts fried in liquor.  There will be a chef making these right in front of us so there is an 'interactive' component to the dish as well.
> 
> I hope you all ride the ride so I can get first crack at these



This sounds absolutely AMAZING!!!


----------



## mdvlprof

If I remembered correctly, a link for who's coming to DAP should show up in my signature.


----------



## RachelTori

mdvlprof said:


> If I remembered correctly, a link for who's coming to DAP should show up in my signature.



  Thanks for creating and maintaining the list!


----------



## nowellsl

I was at the first Toy Story Mania event and couldn't believe how cheap it was.  It's well worth the $60!  It was amazing!


----------



## todd222222

My wife, Nicole, and I will be attending.

This will be out first trip to WDW without the kids.  

Can't wait!

Todd


----------



## Dan Murphy

RachelTori said:


> Laura L (RachelTori) - Swan
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a good idea to list last names on the boards


Good point, Laura.   

Dan Murphy
Swan here also.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

ktblueyes18 said:


> I'm bummed that tickets are so expensive...my husband and I were planning to be at HS that day anyway, so we were looking forward to paying $25 or so and staying for the Disapalooza event that night...but we don't want to pay $60 apiece to give us access to the park when we already will have access all day! It'd be nice if they could add a separate ticketing option for those of us who'll already be in the parks...



I think you need to remember that this is for a private event. With a bit of research, it could be discovered how expensive Disney events cost (think weddings, reunions, special parties like this, etc.) - thousands upon thousands! If I am remembering correctly, the cheapest wedding reception starts at $10,000 and that is for a small venue and some food. Reserving an entire "land" of a park, catering it, providing entertainment, and renting the park's most popular attraction is a much grander experience.

The park will be closed for our event so already being at DHS has no effect on the price. The party will be in the Pixar area with entertainment tailored for guests. This is not something that one can experience during a regular day in the park. 

With this being said, I can understand that the cost might not be something that everyone is able to afford. If possible though, I'd recommend attending; I've attended all of the DAPs so far and have never been disappointed. John knows how to throw a party.


----------



## NancyIL

*NikkiBell* said:


> I think you need to remember that this is for a private event. With a bit of research, it could be discovered how expensive Disney events cost (think weddings, reunions, special parties like this, etc.) - thousands upon thousands! If I am remembering correctly, the cheapest wedding reception starts at $10,000 and that is for a small venue and some food. Reserving an entire "land" of a park, catering it, providing entertainment, and renting the park's most popular attraction is a much grander experience.
> 
> The park will be closed for our event so already being at DHS has no effect on the price. The party will be in the Pixar area with entertainment tailored for guests. This is not something that one can experience during a regular day in the park.
> 
> With this being said, I can understand that the cost might not be something that everyone is able to afford. If possible though, I'd recommend attending; I've attended all of the DAPs so far and have never been disappointed. *John knows how to throw a party.*



Speaking of parties, it's also Pete's birthday!


----------



## tink576

Seeing today's update with the food has me hungry! So excited!!!!


----------



## mdvlprof

NancyIL said:


> Speaking of parties, it's also Pete's birthday!



So it'll be extra special.  The crew always does a fantastic job, I wonder how they'll top it.


----------



## TadyBug

It all sounds great! Super excited to attend my first DIS event. Has anyone heard if they have special rates at the Dolphin for this event? I got a pretty good rate with AAA, but always looking for the best deal.


----------



## connie1042

I know 60 dollars is alot of money. It is for me. But, I planned this trip with the hopes of this going on. I am bringing a newbie who has never been to Disney!  This is my Christmas trip. I don't know if I will ever get back for a holiday trip. This event is like the icing on the cake. I am so excited to meet some of you. I have met Teresa and Tink one fall when we were at a meet. I am getting alot more for my 60 dollars here, then I am getting at the MVMCP.
Does everyone wear Christmas shirts, DisUnplugged shirts, or are we getting t-shirts (hint)


----------



## tink576

I agree...I'm not at all interested in MVMCP...In my mind I can do most of that on a typically MK day if I plan correctly and with my night vision I wouldn't get much out of the parade that late, especially since it's designed as a daytime parade.  (I know fireworks, etc...but not much of a draw for me)...But Toy Story, plan as I might we can never fit that in enough times any day.


----------



## cubsblue

We are really looking forward to this event!  Sounds like it will be a blast and the cost is reasonable; indeed, bordering on a bargin, when you consider the food and everything else involved.


----------



## emt_pinky

Will my 8 month old cost as a child under 12? This event is expensive. I never thought I would be the one to complaint about cost but with the price hikes and my kids getting older... I look forward to adult only trips.


----------



## Linda67

Myself and DH are all confirmed now and super excited


----------



## Marshay

emt_pinky said:


> Will my 8 month old cost as a child under 12? This event is expensive. I never thought I would be the one to complaint about cost but with the price hikes and my kids getting older... I look forward to adult only trips.



You are not the only one!  I agree, we will not be doing this event.  Over $200 for my family for a couple of hours, one ride and some food -- not happening.  We will enjoy Epcot EMH instead.

I know it will be great and you guys will have a blast!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

emt_pinky said:


> Will my 8 month old cost as a child under 12? This event is expensive. I never thought I would be the one to complaint about cost but with the price hikes and my kids getting older... I look forward to adult only trips.



Yes - all children are the same price.

Disney is actually charging Dreams Unlimited Travel the same price for everyone, regardless of age.

We just couldn't, in good conscience, charge the same for children under 12 as we would for an adult.  We decided to charge less for kids even though we would be losing money.

Regardless if someone is 8 months or 80 years old Disney is charging us the same amount.


----------



## todd222222

WebmasterJohn said:


> Yes - all children are the same price.
> 
> Disney is actually charging Dreams Unlimited Travel the same price for everyone, regardless of age.
> 
> We just couldn't, in good conscience, charge the same for children under 12 as we would for an adult.  We decided to charge less for kids even though we would be losing money.
> 
> Regardless if someone is 8 months or 80 years old Disney is charging us the same amount.



At first I was a bit surprised at the cost, but after some reflection I now see it as a bargain.  

Can't wait...I was a little confused by the transportation question on the form.  I answered "no" as we won't need transportation to/from the WDW resort....I took this to me to/from the whole resort...not from my specific resort....

I'm not thinking that I should have answered Yes as we will be staying at Pop and won't have a rental car.....


----------



## mdvlprof

todd222222 said:


> Can't wait...I was a little confused by the transportation question on the form.  I answered "no" as we won't need transportation to/from the WDW resort....I took this to me to/from the whole resort...not from my specific resort....
> 
> I'm not thinking that I should have answered Yes as we will be staying at Pop and won't have a rental car.....



Similar here.  Staying at AS Movies and won't have rental car.


----------



## rlduvall

todd222222 said:


> I'm not thinking that I should have answered Yes as we will be staying at Pop and won't have a rental car.....





mdvlprof said:


> Similar here.  Staying at AS Movies and won't have rental car.



In years past, dis'ers who had a rental car and were driving to the event would offer a ride to others who were staying at the same resort. [driver/rider beware ]    I did this in 2008 for a young lady and her mother.  They were lovely people.      Just make sure you feel a good connection with that individual.  I'm sure we only have one or two axe murderers that are dis'ers.  

But I also know the Team will work something out for those who need it; as best they can.


----------



## ShesAPirate

rlduvall said:


> But I also know the Team will work something out for those who need it; as best they can.



Yeah, I don't think they would've asked about transportation if they didn't have some ideas in mind.


----------



## TLPM

WebmasterJohn said:


> Yes - all children are the same price.
> 
> Disney is actually charging Dreams Unlimited Travel the same price for everyone, regardless of age.
> 
> We just couldn't, in good conscience, charge the same for children under 12 as we would for an adult.  We decided to charge less for kids even though we would be losing money.
> 
> Regardless if someone is 8 months or 80 years old Disney is charging us the same amount.



As one who is bringing two children, I really do appreciate this!


----------



## Donald_Quackers

I'll be joining for Disapalooza!


I'll be staying at okw.


----------



## Treft Family

This will be our first event. Staying at Kidani. Can't wait!


----------



## Philliesfan56

We just finished watching Dis Unplugged and thought this looked like it would be fun.  We really enjoy the show and thought it would be neat to meet the cast and all you fellow Disboarders.  We will be staying at Old Key West and Wilderness Lodge from 12/5 to 12/13.  We love Christmastime at Disney and we will be celebrating our 3rd wedding anniversary while were there.  Then it will be back to Pennsylvania and the real snow. 

2009:  Caribbean Beach Resort 
2011:  All Star Sports and Port Orleans Riverside


----------



## AndyPok1

I really need to sign up for this.


----------



## mitch111

Signed up and ready to go.
This is our first meet with the DIS.
Not sure where we are staying yet.
But we have 3 trips planned.
Sept 13 for 3 days wife and I
Sept 22 for 6 days with the whole Family...
Oct 25 for 3 days wife and I
and now Dec 5 for 3 days.

Marla & Mitch
South Florida


----------



## connie1042

Am I the only one staying at CBR. Will not have a car, so hope more from CBR are going.  Does not seem like a lot of people are signing up yet. The list has less than 20.  Wouldn't that be cool. It says only me on the sign up sheet, but there is 2 of us. mdvlprof, if you could add the name Paulette to the list with me, that would be great. Thanks. Connie


----------



## ShesAPirate

connie1042 said:


> Am I the only one staying at CBR. Will not have a car, so hope more from CBR are going.  Does not seem like a lot of people are signing up yet. The list has less than 20.  Wouldn't that be cool. It says only me on the sign up sheet, but there is 2 of us. mdvlprof, if you could add the name Paulette to the list with me, that would be great. Thanks. Connie



I'm sure a whole lot of people have signed up who haven't posted. I would be surprised if it was a small crowd.

I am also +1 -- bringing my mom along (Nancy). This will be her first time staying on property, and only the second time she's ever been to Disney at all (the first time was a day trip to MK in 1986). So excited for her to see everything!


----------



## tink576

I'm not on the list... Lora (and Linda) I think we are at sports, but I'm not positive,  don't have the papers on me.  Also bringing 2 friends.  Hope to see some of the folks we met on Podcast cruise 4 last year


----------



## SDTeaGirl

ok we are going to be there in Dec at those dates- I have never heard of this- can some one tell me more please.  I must be clueless on this!  I need the 401 or 101 learning


----------



## jcb

SDTeaGirl said:


> ok we are going to be there in Dec at those dates- I have never heard of this- can some one tell me more please.  I must be clueless on this!  I need the 401 or 101 learning



Unlimited rides on Toy Story Mania ("TSM").  I missed 2009 but in 2008, that meant continually riding TSM until my arm just couldn't take it any more (I'm taking a mentholated elbow sleeve this time).   There are also a lot of very nice folks to talk to, some pretty cool food ("rocket fuel") and Disney/Pixar characters.  The time goes by incredibly fast.


----------



## SDTeaGirl

jcb said:


> Unlimited rides on Toy Story Mania ("TSM").  I missed 2009 but in 2008, that meant continually riding TSM until my arm just couldn't take it any more (I'm taking a mentholated elbow sleeve this time).   There are also a lot of very nice folks to talk to, some pretty cool food ("rocket fuel") and Disney/Pixar characters.  The time goes by incredibly fast.



Do you know which characters?  Example of how many of them.  I just want to see if it will work for us to do it.  Thanks


----------



## SDTeaGirl

Also do you have to have a park admission for that also or is this kind of like a hard ticket- like example MVMCP


----------



## ShesAPirate

SDTeaGirl said:


> Also do you have to have a park admission for that also or is this kind of like a hard ticket- like example MVMCP



All the details that have been provided to us so far are in the first post on this thread 

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=48641272&postcount=1


----------



## jcb

SDTeaGirl said:


> Do you know which characters?  Example of how many of them.  I just want to see if it will work for us to do it.  Thanks



I don't think there is a specific list of characters.  John's post (first one in this thread) simply says: "Special appearance by some Disney/Pixar friends throughout the evening."

I thought John said park admission was included but I can't find that now.  

As always, go with what John says, and do look at the first post for more specifics.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3124657


----------



## tink576

Quoted from confirmation paperwork

Please arrive at the entrance to Disney Studios approximately one hour prior to the event start.  No park admission media is required to attend this event - just your party credentials.  At that time you will be escorted in groups back to the party.


----------



## tink576

I believe they said park admission was not required as it will be completely after park closing.


----------



## disneyworld1977

This is pretty cool.  Never heard of it.  If it happens next year, might have to look into it.


----------



## NancyIL

disneyworld1977 said:


> This is pretty cool.  Never heard of it.  If it happens next year, might have to look into it.



DISapalooza has been an every-other-year event. Next year there will be a  DIS Podcast cruise Nov. 30-Dec. 7, 2014: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3167727


----------



## mdvlprof

I'm on vacation for next couple of weeks.  I'll update list when I get back.  

It's an unofficial list.  Just so those attending can see who else is coming.


----------



## RRFan

DW (JTiggerCat) has been monitoring this and signed us up, but while I'm late to the thread, I'm pumped to be going!

That said, is there something else happening at WDW that weekend?  For what I would think would be a low-demand period, there are *NO* DVC rooms available Friday night!  We are wait-listed, but I'm thinking I should look off-property to make certain we have a place to stay!


----------



## ShesAPirate

RRFan said:


> That said, is there something else happening at WDW that weekend?  For what I would think would be a low-demand period, there are *NO* DVC rooms available Friday night!  We are wait-listed, but I'm thinking I should look off-property to make certain we have a place to stay!



There are no DVC rooms available the _entire weekend_. Believe me, I tried. Not sure why, other than the closeness to Christmas.


----------



## rlduvall

RRFan said:


> That said, is there something else happening at WDW that weekend?  For what I would think would be a low-demand period, there are *NO* DVC rooms available Friday night!  We are wait-listed, but I'm thinking I should look off-property to make certain we have a place to stay!



The first two weeks in December is the busiest time for DVC due to low points and all the holiday festivities are in high gear without the holiday crowds.   I booked my room right at the 11 month mark and barely got it then.


----------



## OKW Lover

ShesAPirate said:


> There are no DVC rooms available the _entire weekend_. Believe me, I tried. Not sure why, other than the closeness to Christmas.



Tell me about it.  I was looking for just one night (12/5) in either a studio or a 1BR.  Nothing.


----------



## RRFan

rlduvall said:


> The first two weeks in December is the busiest time for DVC due to low points and all the holiday festivities are in high gear without the holiday crowds.   I booked my room right at the 11 month mark and barely got it then.



Hmmm, I thought we'd booked this time of year in the past without too much hassle, but maybe things have changed.  One would think DVC would adjust the points and/or build more rooms.


----------



## NancyIL

RRFan said:


> DW (JTiggerCat) has been monitoring this and signed us up, but while I'm late to the thread, I'm pumped to be going!
> 
> *That said, is there something else happening at WDW that weekend?*  For what I would think would be a low-demand period, there are *NO* DVC rooms available Friday night!  We are wait-listed, but I'm thinking I should look off-property to make certain we have a place to stay!



Several other Disney internet fan sites are having their annual December events that weekend.


----------



## Donald_Quackers

RRFan said:


> Hmmm, I thought we'd booked this time of year in the past without too much hassle, but maybe things have changed.  One would think DVC would adjust the points and/or build more rooms.



I got a one bedroom at okw, but I booked it a while ago as I'm getting on the Disney fantasy the next day.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Forum Runner


----------



## hodgesda1

I am about to sign up to get on the wait list, but I know my address will change next month. Can I change it in your system once I move?


----------



## b-c-k-a

we are signed up!


----------



## mytripsandraces

Is this the same weekend that the Christmas parade is recorded?


----------



## dansyr2514

I think it is!


----------



## b-c-k-a

yes it is, and pop warner I believe


----------



## tink576

Is this weekend Pop Warner as well? I'm afraid I remember it being this weekend last year


----------



## tink576

Well that answers that! 
You answered my question as I asked it, what timing


----------



## *NikkiBell*

This is actually the most popular DVC weekend of the year according to my DVC guide. It is when the points are the cheapest during the holiday festivities so that's why so many studios and bedroom units are already booked. I was lucky enough to get in.


----------



## Linda67

Not sure if this is the right place to ask this question but I didn't want to bother John with a PM
Will credentials be mailed out to international guests in plenty of time?
We are flying in from the UK the week before DISApalooza


----------



## westgirl

Linda67 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this question but I didn't want to bother John with a PM
> Will credentials be mailed out to international guests in plenty of time?
> We are flying in from the UK the week before DISApalooza



Linda we've got the same problem I'm wondering whether I should Chang e my address to the hotel one.


----------



## Linda67

westgirl said:


> Linda we've got the same problem I'm wondering whether I should Chang e my address to the hotel one.



That might be a good idea
I did note where I was staying when I booked the tickets so perhaps when they see our UK addresses they will contact us regarding delivery of the credentials 
Oh and hello fellow Brit


----------



## Cherinva

We signed up last night !!!!  Already booked at the Music...now to book the airline !!!!!!

My first Disapolooza !!!!! So excited.....

Just got my confirmation....it's on...can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

RRFan said:


> Hmmm, I thought we'd booked this time of year in the past without too much hassle, but maybe things have changed.  One would think DVC would adjust the points and/or build more rooms.



Just to give you some hope I had waitlisted BWV for that weekend back in May and it came thru in August ! Boardwalk view !  Still worth a try I believe.


----------



## WinniesMom

I just got our confirmation and I am super excited!  This is our first event and I know my 9 yo will be thrilled to ride Toy Story Mania more than once!  What a great event - thank you to all who help put this together!!!


----------



## leelee9878

I just found out about this event (I know, where have I been living under a rock?) I've been trying to sign up for the wait list but had been getting an error message. Is there a wait list for this event or is it all sold out?


----------



## jcb

leelee9878 said:


> I just found out about this event (I know, where have I been living under a rock?) I've been trying to sign up for the wait list but had been getting an error message. Is there a wait list for this event or is it all sold out?



double check the information you are submitting.  I got an error message too and it turned out my email address was incorrectly formatted: idiot@idiot..com  (not to call anyone except myself an idiot, mind you).


----------



## WebmasterJohn

leelee9878 said:


> I just found out about this event (I know, where have I been living under a rock?) I've been trying to sign up for the wait list but had been getting an error message. Is there a wait list for this event or is it all sold out?



It is filling up fast but we do still have space available at this event.  If you're receiving an error message it could be that you're leaving one or more required fields blank or you have a data entry issue.

If you think you are doing everything right and still getting an error message send me a screen shot of the form BEFORE you get the error message and I will look into it - John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com


----------



## JStew50

The original post in this thread said

"We will have some discounted rate rooms at the Swan/Dolphin for this event"

Does anyone know if this is actually an option and if so how to get the info for booking these rooms? 

I thought it was funny that the sign up form asked me which hotel I was staying. I just put "off property" because I didn't have one booked yet. I wasn't going to book a hotel until I was accepted into the party. If I didn't get into the party, I wasn't going to need a room. Well, I'm in now baby and now I gotta figure out where we're staying. 
I am so excited for this party!! I just discovered the podcast earlier this year and have since been binge listening to all the old episodes. I LOVE the show.


----------



## Ravens girl

This will be our first DAP. We are also going to the Delaware Dis Meet. I'm really looking forward to it. 
 We will be staying at PORS.


----------



## dusten

WDWGeek1971 said:


> At other events, I have offered to give people a ride back if they were staying at my resort.  We'll be at POFQ for this event, have a rental car, and will certainly make the offer--assuming we actually get tickets to the event. ;-)  Something we can sort out once we actually get all the details.



Good to know b/c I am attending DAP and staying POFQ that week
Hope to meet so many DISers!>)


----------



## WebmasterJohn

First post updated with information on discounted rooms at Walt Disney World Dolpin for this event.


----------



## OKW Lover

WebmasterJohn said:


> First post updated with information on discounted rooms at Walt Disney World Dolpin for this event.



Woo hoo! Saved ~$100/night with this rate!!!


----------



## RachelTori

OKW Lover said:


> Woo hoo! Saved ~$100/night with this rate!!!



Awesome!  

This is definitely a great rate!  I'm staying at the Swan on points or I'd be booking Dolphin through DU in a heartbeat!


----------



## NancyIL

RachelTori said:


> Awesome!
> 
> This is definitely a great rate!  I'm staying at the Swan on points or I'd be booking Dolphin through DU in a heartbeat!



You might consider staying at the Dolphin at the DU rate  over the weekend, and at the Swan on points for the rest of your stay. If it were me, I'd save 10,000 points per night when the rate is only $119 + taxes.


----------



## OKW Lover

NancyIL said:


> You might consider staying at the Dolphin at the DU rate  over the weekend, and at the Swan on points for the rest of your stay. If it were me, I'd save 10,000 points per night when the rate is only $119 + taxes.



Really good suggestion.


----------



## TadyBug

Is anyone else having problems booking this special hotel rate? I keep getting error message.


----------



## OKW Lover

TadyBug said:


> Is anyone else having problems booking this special hotel rate? I keep getting error message.



I got an error message when I submitted the page, but almost immediately got an email from DU that the reservation had been received.


----------



## jcb

OKW Lover said:


> I got an error message when I submitted the page, but almost immediately got an email from DU that the reservation had been received.



Same here.


----------



## RachelTori

NancyIL said:


> You might consider staying at the Dolphin at the DU rate  over the weekend, and at the Swan on points for the rest of your stay. If it were me, I'd save 10,000 points per night when the rate is only $119 + taxes.



Thanks, Nancy!  I definitely would have done that, but my trip is only 5 nights total (12/2-7) so I decided to book the *5 nights for 40,000 points* option!      And $0 out-of-pocket makes DH very happy!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

If anyone is still getting an error message when they try to book the rooms please send me an email at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com - if you can please provide as much details as possible - even maybe a screenshot of what you entered before you got the error - that would be very helpful.

I've tested it many times and I can't seem to get it to give me an error.


----------



## WDWGeek1971

WebmasterJohn said:


> If anyone is still getting an error message when they try to book the rooms please send me an email at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com - if you can please provide as much details as possible - even maybe a screenshot of what you entered before you got the error - that would be very helpful.
> 
> I've tested it many times and I can't seem to get it to give me an error.



When you encounter an error and are helping to troubleshoot a web page issue, it usually helps if you can post what browser you are using (e.g., Chrome, Firefox, Safari, Opera) and if you can find it, the version, too.  If you are using Internet Explorer on a Windoze box, you have my sincere sympathy. ;-)


----------



## TadyBug

OKW Lover said:


> I got an error message when I submitted the page, but almost immediately got an email from DU that the reservation had been received.



Thank you so much! I should have checked my email sooner. Apparently, the ERROR message was in error


----------



## dusten

NancyIL said:


> Several other Disney internet fan sites are having their annual December events that weekend.



I know last year the Disneyana group had their Christmas party at DHS on Thursday the same week.


----------



## disney david

I hope I don't ruin the surprise but Kevin got liberty tree tavern to cater the party for Pete birth day. And John got chip and dale to sing Pete happy birthday. 


Wish I was going but can't so happy birthday mr Pete Werner. You make so many of are dreams come true and really brighten are day each week with the world best podcast.


----------



## dusten

DISapalooza 2013 needs a Facebook event page!>)


----------



## OKW Lover

disney david said:


> I hope I don't ruin the surprise but Kevin got liberty tree tavern to cater the party for Pete birth day. And John got chip and dale to sing Pete happy birthday.



I know this is a joke - John would have gotten some A-list characters.


----------



## DisneyKevin

disney david said:


> I hope I don't ruin the surprise but Kevin got liberty tree tavern to cater the party for Pete birth day. And John got chip and dale to sing Pete happy birthday.



Why would we offend Pete with B-list filler characters?


----------



## disney david

DisneyKevin said:


> Why would we offend Pete with B-list filler characters?



They are a list and they would make a huge hit they would be the whole party.


----------



## disney david

OKW Lover said:


> I know this is a joke - John would have gotten some A-list characters.



They are a list and John was lucky to get them they had to cancel their tv special to make the party.


----------



## DisneyKevin

disney david said:


> They are a list and they would make a huge hit they would be the whole party.



As this conversation has played out in another thread, let's keep this thread informational.

This will allow folks to find the information that are seeking

Thanks!


----------



## ShesAPirate

I was thinking about DAP on the way to work this morning, and wondering what happens at the beginning. We're asked to be at the park an hour before the event begins, right? So, where are we walked to when we're escorted in? The park will still be open, so is there a holding area or something where we'd be kept until the party started?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

ShesAPirate said:


> I was thinking about DAP on the way to work this morning, and wondering what happens at the beginning. We're asked to be at the park an hour before the event begins, right? So, where are we walked to when we're escorted in? The park will still be open, so is there a holding area or something where we'd be kept until the party started?



Hey Gillian - this is all worked out and part of the 'surprises'.  I know it's hard for the uber-planner in you to 'let go' but just trust me that we have something very cool planned.

John


----------



## ShesAPirate

WebmasterJohn said:


> Hey Gillian - this is all worked out and part of the 'surprises'.  I know it's hard for the uber-planner in you to 'let go' but just trust me that we have something very cool planned.
> 
> John



I trust you implicitly, John! I know we're in good hands. I'll try to stop over-thinking everything and just go with the flow!


----------



## goofy4tink

Do we know when you guys will announce if there will be bus service at the end of the party? I'll be at SSR and no way to get back there!!! If no bus service, I'll have to start looking for a seat in someone's car!!!


----------



## westgirl

goofy4tink said:


> Do we know when you guys will announce if there will be bus service at the end of the party? I'll be at SSR and no way to get back there!!! If no bus service, I'll have to start looking for a seat in someone's car!!!


We'll have to start a carpool list just in case .... We'll be going back to POFQ with two empty seats three at a squeeze


----------



## b-c-k-a

I'm going with my 2 daughters, I see it's about $20 for a cab back to Pop?


----------



## OKW Lover

b-c-k-a said:


> I'm going with my 2 daughters, I see it's about $20 for a cab back to Pop?



Shouldn't be that high.  Probably closer to $10.


----------



## ShesAPirate

I feel like every cab I've ever taken on Disney property has cost me about 18 bucks.


----------



## b-c-k-a

OKW Lover said:


> Shouldn't be that high.  Probably closer to $10.



That works for me


----------



## b-c-k-a

ShesAPirate said:


> I feel like every cab I've ever taken on Disney property has cost me about 18 bucks.



Thank you!


----------



## cubsblue

Sounds like quite a few at OKW.  If no bus is provided perhaps we can get a van/cab and share the cost.


----------



## goofy4tink

b-c-k-a said:


> I'm going with my 2 daughters, I see it's about $20 for a cab back to Pop?



I've taken a cab from YC/BC to Pop.  It was just about $10, including tip. DHS is just about the same distance. So your fare shouldn't be too much more than that.


----------



## goofy4tink

westgirl said:


> We'll have to start a carpool list just in case .... We'll be going back to POFQ with two empty seats three at a squeeze



Good idea!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

goofy4tink said:


> Do we know when you guys will announce if there will be bus service at the end of the party? I'll be at SSR and no way to get back there!!! If no bus service, I'll have to start looking for a seat in someone's car!!!



I won't have any information on whether we will be able to supply a bus (and what the potential cost would be) until much closer to the event.  I would suspect about a month prior but don't hold me to that.


----------



## dansyr2514

81 days to DAP ...woo hoo!!!


----------



## Donald_Quackers

cubsblue said:


> Sounds like quite a few at OKW.  If no bus is provided perhaps we can get a van/cab and share the cost.



Sounds good to me fellow Cubs fan! (I'm guessing).


----------



## connie1042

There are two of us at CBR, need a ride. I have taken a cab from CBR to epcot, and that was 20 bucks with the tip.


----------



## cubsblue

Yes Cubs all the way.  I am a glutton for punishment.


----------



## sueandjoe

westgirl said:


> We'll have to start a carpool list just in case .... We'll be going back to POFQ with two empty seats three at a squeeze



Please add us to the carpool list, we are staying at All Star Music, and will have a rental car.  Can take 2 passengers! So excited for this, it will be the final night of our vacation and what a wonderful way to spend it!


----------



## asbamasaint

We are at the all star music and do not have a ride....if no buses are offered we will either catch a ride or taxi it. Either way we are both super excited! So ready for Dec to get here!!!!


----------



## goofy4tink

WebmasterJohn said:


> I won't have any information on whether we will be able to supply a bus (and what the potential cost would be) until much closer to the event.  I would suspect about a month prior but don't hold me to that.



Thanks John!


----------



## beachphotog

So, I'll be a local next week and am still debating attending the event as I will probably be going it alone. Anyone ever do a DAP solo? Will I feel out of place going by myself?


----------



## b-c-k-a

beachphotog said:


> So, I'll be a local next week and am still debating attending the event as I will probably be going it alone. Anyone ever do a DAP solo? Will I feel out of place going by myself?



Absolutely, I go to Disney every December, sometimes on my own, and sometimes with my kids.  Enjoy!


----------



## dolphingirl47

beachphotog said:


> So, I'll be a local next week and am still debating attending the event as I will probably be going it alone. Anyone ever do a DAP solo? Will I feel out of place going by myself?



I am going solo, too. DH does not share my love for everything Disney.

Corinna


----------



## RachelTori

beachphotog said:


> So, I'll be a local next week and am still debating attending the event as I will probably be going it alone. Anyone ever do a DAP solo? Will I feel out of place going by myself?



Lots of us solos going!    You'll be pleasantly surprised at how easy it is to make new friends at an event like this!    Friends you will meet up with over and over again in the coming months and years!


----------



## ShesAPirate

beachphotog said:


> So, I'll be a local next week and am still debating attending the event as I will probably be going it alone. Anyone ever do a DAP solo? Will I feel out of place going by myself?



This will be my first DAP, but now that I've done a few of the local DIS meets, I don't feel as shy as I used to (and believe me, even with someone along, I still felt shy at first). Such a friendly group of people, including the podcast team!


----------



## nowellsl

I just noticed soft drinks and water are included   I think I remember paying a small fortune for a diet coke at the last Toy Story event!!


----------



## goofy4tink

Lots of us lonely solos. Maybe we need a predetermined spot to meet up and say hi. I know how hard it can be when you feel all alone at something like this.


----------



## Donald_Quackers

beachphotog said:


> So, I'll be a local next week and am still debating attending the event as I will probably be going it alone. Anyone ever do a DAP solo? Will I feel out of place going by myself?



This will be my first DAP and I will be going solo.  Come and join in the fun!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

UPDATE IN FIRST POST

We have sold out of our available space at the Dolphin but the folks at S/D were kind enough to give us the same price on a few rooms at the Swan. ACT FAST - THESE WILL NOT LAST!!!!

Specially priced rooms are now available at the Walt Disney World Swan Resort for the weekend of the DAP 2013 Toy Story Mania Event . You must have an active registration/confirmation for the event to take advantage of these great rates.

$119 per night plus tax plus resort fee (standard view room - no upgrades available at this price)

To book these special rates go to this page https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.co...s/dap-2013.cfm


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I'm flying in solo, but you're never alone at a DIS event!


----------



## b-c-k-a

I'll be in 12/4-8 from New Jersey, me and my 2 kids, plan on spending the evening at DHS, before exiting and re-entering for DAP


----------



## beachphotog

Thanks everyone! I am definitely considering attending!


----------



## TadyBug

I also will be going solo and this will be my first DIS event. Looking forward to meeting other DIS fans.


----------



## Cherinva

I am so excited about this...my first DISApalooza.....we booked the airline the other day......looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## JStew50

How many people are going to Disney specifically because of Disapalooza and how many people already were going to be at Disney with a previously planned trip and just lucked out that Disapalooza falls within their dates?

Due to lots of pricey issues with our house in a row, a Disney trip was out of the question this year. Then some pixie dust was sprinkled my way   when Disapalooza was announced. It also happens to be my birthday weekend. A lot of great people were born in early December. Walt Disney -12/5, Pete Werner -12/6 and ME (Jean) - 12/7.  	 I took it as a sign. We could afford to do a weekend trip specifically for DAP.  We will not be buying park tickets, only our DAP party tickets. I am also looking forward to the podcast taping. We will get somewhere more affordable off property to stay. I figure since xmas decorations will be up, we can check out some of the deluxe resorts, Downtown Disney and just enjoy ourselves without going commando in the parks. 

I am very excited about DISapalooza and am looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## RachelTori

JStew50 said:


> How many people are going to Disney specifically because of Disapalooza and how many people already were going to be at Disney with a previously planned trip and just lucked out that Disapalooza falls within their dates?
> 
> Due to lots of pricey issues with our house in a row, a Disney trip was out of the question this year. Then some pixie dust was sprinkled my way   when Disapalooza was announced. It also happens to be my birthday weekend. A lot of great people were born in early December. Walt Disney -12/5, Pete Werner -12/6 and ME (Jean) - 12/7.  	 I took it as a sign. We could afford to do a weekend trip specifically for DAP.  We will not be buying park tickets, only our DAP party tickets. I am also looking forward to the podcast taping. We will get somewhere more affordable off property to stay. I figure since xmas decorations will be up, we can check out some of the deluxe resorts, Downtown Disney and just enjoy ourselves without going commando in the parks.
> 
> I am very excited about DISapalooza and am looking forward to meeting everyone.



  Glad to see Stone Mountain, along with Grayson GA, will be there!   

(My trip was planned in early 2013 and FINALLY coincided with a DAP event!  )


----------



## rlduvall

JStew50 said:


> How many people are going to Disney specifically because of Disapalooza and how many people already were going to be at Disney with a previously planned trip and just lucked out that Disapalooza falls within their dates?



I specifically go this time of year for DISApalooza [land] and the other annual Disney internet community meets.    I am an incredibly responsible, hard working wife and mother.  But sometimes I just need a break from the family; nothing illicit or nefarious.   This is my time to do what I want to do when I want to do it, i.e. Hall of Presidents, Beauty and the Beast Show, reading a book at the pool, etc.    

And then I'm ready to come home and be with my family again.    Makes me a better person.


----------



## ShesAPirate

JStew50 said:


> How many people are going to Disney specifically because of Disapalooza and how many people already were going to be at Disney with a previously planned trip and just lucked out that Disapalooza falls within their dates?



I had no plans to go back to Disney this year. And I've never been to a DAP before. I just decided to go for it. No particular reason other than I want to. I cannot wait!


----------



## b-c-k-a

I got lucky on DAP.  I go down every year, sometimes with the kids, sometimes solo, for the Christmas parade taping weekend, usually the first weekend of December.  Last year my oldest was lucky enough to get caught on camera during one of the concerts at the castle. Nothing like seeing yourself on TV at Disney on Christmas morning


----------



## Donald_Quackers

JStew50 said:


> How many people are going to Disney specifically because of Disapalooza and how many people already were going to be at Disney with a previously planned trip and just lucked out that Disapalooza falls within their dates?
> 
> Due to lots of pricey issues with our house in a row, a Disney trip was out of the question this year. Then some pixie dust was sprinkled my way   when Disapalooza was announced. It also happens to be my birthday weekend. A lot of great people were born in early December. Walt Disney -12/5, Pete Werner -12/6 and ME (Jean) - 12/7.  	 I took it as a sign. We could afford to do a weekend trip specifically for DAP.  We will not be buying park tickets, only our DAP party tickets. I am also looking forward to the podcast taping. We will get somewhere more affordable off property to stay. I figure since xmas decorations will be up, we can check out some of the deluxe resorts, Downtown Disney and just enjoy ourselves without going commando in the parks.
> 
> I am very excited about DISapalooza and am looking forward to meeting everyone.



Myself, I happen to be going on a cruise starting 12/7 and flying in 12/6, so it's luck on my part.


----------



## asbamasaint

We go to Disney every year during the week of Dec 11th for our Disney Wedding Anniversary. We were thrilled to hear DISapalooza was going to be while we were on vacation! This is our first event. Can't wait!!!


----------



## TLPM

We had a trip planned starting the 7th, I changed our flight to come in the afternoon of the 6th for DAP.


----------



## budafam

We had a trip planned.  To be honest, I never listened to a podcast  
Someone posted on a Facebook group about this event and it is going to be on our only night "off"... Toy Story Mania is my absolute favorite ride so I signed up and then checked out the podcast.  Now Tuesdays have a new meaning at my house... I love the podcast!  Can't wait to meet everyone and the food sounds sooo good.  I'm excited to try something new


----------



## CynthiaC925

so I'm solo also but I think we need to make this a Dizapalooza birthday party!  I'm going to pick up birthday buttons for you all - so besides Walt,Pete and Jean who else?  What a very magical fun way to celebrate your birthdays!


----------



## TadyBug

I was planning on a late Nov, early Dec trip. When I heard about DAP, I planned around it. I will be going solo and love the freedom it gives me to do and see the things that I enjoy. I am looking forward to meeting people that love Disney as much as I do.


----------



## dolphingirl47

We were supposed to go on a Panama Canal Cruise this month, but this fell through. A good friend of mine is going on a cruise on the Magic out of Miami in mid December and we decided to join her. As we come all the way from the UK, we decided to add some time in Orlando before the cruise and it just so happened that this coincided with DISApalooza. 

Corinna


----------



## OKW Lover

We have been going to WDW in early December for many, many years.  Since before the DIS was around.  We do plan our December trips around any DIS events now, but that wasn't always the case.


----------



## apurplebrat

We have been going to WDW at the beginning of December for over 20 years!

We have been to the previous Disapaloozas and they are fantastic. The DIS knows how to throw a party

This year originally we were booked to arrive Saturdat 12/7 and changed it to Friday 12/6 after the announcement


----------



## goofy4tink

JStew50 said:


> How many people are going to Disney specifically because of Disapalooza and how many people already were going to be at Disney with a previously planned trip and just lucked out that Disapalooza falls within their dates?
> 
> Due to lots of pricey issues with our house in a row, a Disney trip was out of the question this year. Then some pixie dust was sprinkled my way   when Disapalooza was announced. It also happens to be my birthday weekend. A lot of great people were born in early December. Walt Disney -12/5, Pete Werner -12/6 and ME (Jean) - 12/7.  	 I took it as a sign. We could afford to do a weekend trip specifically for DAP.  We will not be buying park tickets, only our DAP party tickets. I am also looking forward to the podcast taping. We will get somewhere more affordable off property to stay. I figure since xmas decorations will be up, we can check out some of the deluxe resorts, Downtown Disney and just enjoy ourselves without going commando in the parks.
> 
> I am very excited about DISapalooza and am looking forward to meeting everyone.



This is my 10th year in a row of going in early Dec! It has become a tradition now...get away by myself, meet up with other friends in WDW. I get to do exactly what I want, when I want. It's such a nice break. 
May be the last one for a bit. May be heading to DL for early Dec next year!


----------



## tink576

John,
Question for you...I just added my brother to the Party is there some way you would like to link the 2 registrations to save on shipping the credentials?


----------



## Cherinva

JStew50 said:


> How many people are going to Disney specifically because of Disapalooza and how many people already were going to be at Disney with a previously planned trip and just lucked out that Disapalooza falls within their dates?
> 
> Due to lots of pricey issues with our house in a row, a Disney trip was out of the question this year. Then some pixie dust was sprinkled my way   when Disapalooza was announced. It also happens to be my birthday weekend. A lot of great people were born in early December. Walt Disney -12/5, Pete Werner -12/6 and ME (Jean) - 12/7.  	 I took it as a sign. We could afford to do a weekend trip specifically for DAP.  We will not be buying park tickets, only our DAP party tickets. I am also looking forward to the podcast taping. We will get somewhere more affordable off property to stay. I figure since xmas decorations will be up, we can check out some of the deluxe resorts, Downtown Disney and just enjoy ourselves without going commando in the parks.
> 
> I am very excited about DISapalooza and am looking forward to meeting everyone.



We are going to WDW this year because of DISApalooza...I've been wanting to go for a long time, and it just worked out this year that we could make it.


----------



## DVC Kathy

We've been going to Disney in early December for quite a while now - based on when we can get away and DVC point costs.  We missed the first two Toy Story parties - they were on our departure day, and we came back from a Disney cruise the day of the Harry Potter party.

This time we'll be there (crossing fingers now.)

Kathy


----------



## sayhello

tink576 said:


> John,
> Question for you...I just added my brother to the Party is there some way you would like to link the 2 registrations to save on shipping the credentials?


John is in Germany right now on a DIS Exclusive ABD, so he might not answer this question right away!

Sayhello


----------



## tink576

Thanks! I remembered that after I posted


----------



## PTSMickey

This is my first year on DIS Boards, even though we have been 50+ times.  The DISApalooza sounds like so much fun, but we will be leaving Dec. 5 (boo hiss).  So will not make it this year.  Maybe next?  Already have 2014 dates for 2nd week in December.  So disappointed, but got much sought after tickets for Phantom of the Opera for Dec. 6, so can't change dates.


----------



## sayhello

PTSMickey said:


> This is my first year on DIS Boards, even though we have been 50+ times.  The DISApalooza sounds like so much fun, but we will be leaving Dec. 5 (boo hiss).  So will not make it this year.  Maybe next?  Already have 2014 dates for 2nd week in December.  So disappointed, but got much sought after tickets for Phantom of the Opera for Dec. 6, so can't change dates.


They've been alternating DISApalooza's with Podcast Cruises, so next year should be a Podcast cruise in December.

Sayhello


----------



## NancyIL

sayhello said:


> They've been alternating DISApalooza's with Podcast Cruises, so next year should be a Podcast cruise in December.
> 
> Sayhello


The next Podcast cruise is on the Magic on Nov.  30, 2014: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3167727


----------



## budafam

Just finished our shirts... say hi if you see us


----------



## tink576

LOVE the shirts! Especially "the claw"!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love the t shirts.

Corinna


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones! Only a few months left!


----------



## mdvlprof

Well, I go on vacation for a couple weeks - now I have to go thru several pages.

Except for dinky stateroom, NCL exceeded expectations [which were low]. Long cruise, school in session - almost no kids running the hallways unattended.


----------



## m_kasch

We are in - can't wait!! We had so much fun last time!!


----------



## Cherinva

Here's a question for anyone that has gone to the parties before this one.....

If you are staying on property, without a car.....how do you get back to your resort?  Will taxies be available?


----------



## westgirl

We were talking earlier in the thread about organising a car share if transport isn't available - we'll fave two seats maybe three at a push going back to POFQ. 

I'll look to starting a new thread towards the end of the month once we know if transport is or isn't available.


----------



## Cherinva

westgirl said:


> We were talking earlier in the thread about organising a car share if transport isn't available - we'll fave two seats maybe three at a push going back to POFQ.
> 
> I'll look to starting a new thread towards the end of the month once we know if transport is or isn't available.



That's a great idea...we'll be staying at the ASMu


----------



## mdvlprof

Working on updating my list on who's coming.  Keep in mind that this list is UNofficial.  There are lots of people coming, and I know they don't all post.


----------



## dolphingirl47

mdvlprof said:


> Working on updating my list on who's coming.  Bear in mind that this list is UNofficial.  There are lots of people coming, and I know they don't all post.



I changed hotels. I am now staying at AKL. Could you please change this on the list?

Corinna


----------



## mdvlprof

dolphingirl47 said:


> I changed hotels. I am now staying at AKL. Could you please change this on the list?
> 
> Corinna


AKL... Changed.


----------



## dolphingirl47

mdvlprof said:


> AKL... Changed.



Thanks

Corinna


----------



## connie1042

Can you add Paulette to my reservation. Thanks Connie 1042
We will need transportation, to and from CBR


----------



## goofy4tink

I'll be there, staying at SSR and begging for a ride back that night!!!!


----------



## mdvlprof

Adding a column for 'needs a ride' to my list.


----------



## LuccaDrake

mdvlprof said:


> Adding a column for 'needs a ride' to my list.



Beka & Dave staying at CSR, also needing a ride. Thanks!


----------



## budafam

We will also be in need of a ride from AKL


----------



## BklynGirl

My DBF and I are very excited to be attending!! 
Can you add us to the list - Robin and Robert, staying at Coronado Springs Resort.  Not sure what we're doing about a rental car yet so we may need transport, but not sure.  Thanks - looking forward to meeting you all!!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

We are going to *close out registrations for this event on 10/15/2013 *so that we can get credentials made and shipped to all our attendees in time.  If you want to attend please act fast.

Also, we are getting reports from the Swan/Dolphin that rooms are almost gone for that weekend - if you still need a room please book it now as they may sell out at any minute.


----------



## westgirl

Hi John

Would we better getting our credentials shipped to our hotel rather than to the UK? We leave home 11/22 and it would be cheaper for you too! x


----------



## Linda67

westgirl said:


> Hi John  Would we better getting our credentials shipped to our hotel rather than to the UK? We leave home 11/22 and it would be cheaper for you too! x



Same here - we are also flying in from the UK at the end of November so would be happy to collect at the resort to save international shipping


----------



## trebornozel

My apologies if there is, but is there a discussion in here which attendees are asking to share taxi's/vans from the airport to the Swan? We'll be staying there and are willing to split the cost of a van from/to the airport on the 6th and the 9th. Any takers?


----------



## clowe247

Any word if transportaion to be provided for after the disapalooza party ?  I have a party of 2 for Cornado Springs.


----------



## DisneyKevin

clowe247 said:


> Any word if transportaion to be provided for after the disapalooza party ?  I have a party of 2 for Cornado Springs.



All information is updated in the first post as it becomes available.

You can check there for any updates.


----------



## stitchlover

I guess Kevin answered my question.  I was going to ask about the recording.


----------



## connie1042

Just listened to the podcast. So excited. Can's wait til the merchandise comes out.  I need a shirt! I can't wait to meet all of you.


----------



## budafam

I hope it's okay I made our own shirts.  Didn't know there would be merch available!


----------



## ShesAPirate

budafam said:


> I hope it's okay I made our own shirts.  Didn't know there would be merch available!



I'm sure it's fine 

I think I just realized who you are... I read some of your trip reports a couple of years ago. Your husband only eats pizza or something, right?


----------



## budafam

ShesAPirate said:


> I'm sure it's fine
> 
> I think I just realized who you are... I read some of your trip reports a couple of years ago. Your husband only eats pizza or something, right?



Yup that's me!  Luckily DH is staying home on this trip.. lol.  We're going deluxe.  It will be my dad's first trip (and as he says, his last trip ever).  It will just be me and DS at Disapalooza though.  Looking very forward to it!


----------



## leelee9878

Finally decided to take a quick trip in December to use up some of my vacation days, booked flights today and just submitted my form for the event!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

leelee9878 said:


> Finally decided to take a quick trip in December to use up some of my vacation days, booked flights today and just submitted my form for the event!



Looking forward to seeing you there! I grew up not too far from you and went to Freehold Mall regularly.


----------



## leelee9878

*NikkiBell* said:


> Looking forward to seeing you there! I grew up not too far from you and went to Freehold Mall regularly.



Thanks! Freehold Mall has really come along, some good restaurants and shops now! I think they are trying to be like Short Hills mall.


----------



## Kelsie

Count us IN!   My Daughter Sarah (DisIvyCo) and I will be attending. So excited!!


----------



## b-c-k-a

Myself and my 2 daughters will be there, and we're in Freehold Mall all the time!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Kelsie said:


> Count us IN!   My Daughter Sarah (DisIvyCo) and I will be attending. So excited!!



Woohoo!



b-c-k-a said:


> Myself and my 2 daughters will be there, and we're in Freehold Mall all the time!



Awesome!


----------



## bradisgoofy

We are going to miss the Toy Story Mania event by one day because we will be on the Fantasy. Anything planed yet for Saturday? We are staying next door at BWV so it's just a short walk.


----------



## Michele

Help! Just looking to verify. Do I have through tomorrow, the 15th, to sign up?


----------



## tink576

bradisgoofy said:


> We are going to miss the Toy Story Mania event by one day because we will be on the Fantasy. Anything planed yet for Saturday? We are staying next door at BWV so it's just a short walk.



When we registered there was a box for interest in a live show if I remember correctly...but nothing beyond that has been released


----------



## JStew50

Michele said:


> Help! Just looking to verify. Do I have through tomorrow, the 15th, to sign up?


Yes Michelle, according to the first post in this thread registration closes out tomorrow 10/15/13.



WebmasterJohn said:


> *UPDATE:  10/04/2013*
> 
> We are going to *close out registrations for this event on 10/15/2013 *so that we can get credentials made and shipped to all our attendees in time.  If you want to attend please act fast.
> 
> Also, we are getting reports from the Swan/Dolphin that rooms are almost gone for that weekend - if you still need a room please book it now as they may sell out at any minute.


----------



## Michele

JStew50 said:


> Yes Michelle, according to the first post in this thread registration closes out tomorrow 10/15/13.



Just didn't want to try and sign up at 6pm and find out that registration closed at 5pm.


You need every minute when you're trying to convince someone to go.


----------



## OKW Lover

Michele said:


> Just didn't want to try and sign up at 6pm and find out that registration closed at 5pm.
> 
> 
> You need every minute when you're trying to convince someone to go.



John hasn't committed to a particular time.  I'd be very afraid that registration did close before you got to it today.


----------



## ashleyrm

All signed up! Really looking forward to the event! Will be at WDW from 12/6 - 12/9 for a solo trip.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com


----------



## mdvlprof

Anyone else flying into Sanford on Dec 6?  
For me, it means a direct flight, instead of connecting flights if I fly into Orlando.  
No ME, so deciding on renting car vs. taking shuttle bus.


----------



## DisIvyCo

My mom and I will be there! I am really excited


----------



## WebmasterCorey

The shirts are coming very soon! Who wants one? 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3187128


----------



## jcb

WebmasterCorey said:


> The shirts are coming very soon! Who wants one?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3187128



Do they come in volunteer orange?


----------



## disney david

jcb said:


> Do they come in volunteer orange?



Isn't that color trade mark to the collage?  

Is any of their teams any good?


----------



## jcb

disney david said:


> Isn't that color trade mark to the collage?
> 
> Is any of their teams any good?



I guess I deserve this ridicule for thinking chip and dale are c list characters


----------



## Donald_Quackers

WebmasterCorey said:


> The shirts are coming very soon! Who wants one?  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3187128



I want one!


----------



## Cherinva

WebmasterCorey said:


> The shirts are coming very soon! Who wants one?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3187128



I think I can be persuaded.......


----------



## easyd

So excited for this! The details for this trip just fell into place!

Booked AKL Savannah View (first time staying on site since sometime in the early 90s!) since DGF wanted a room with "a nice view"... 

MVMCP tickets for the 5th bought!

MagicBands, FP+ and ADRs for 5 days all setup!

Can't wait!

A little concerned about transportation back to AKL afterward, but will taxi it if I have to...


----------



## *NikkiBell*

easyd said:


> So excited for this! The details for this trip just fell into place!
> 
> Booked AKL Savannah View (first time staying on site since sometime in the early 90s!) since DGF wanted a room with "a nice view"...
> 
> MVMCP tickets for the 5th bought!
> 
> MagicBands, FP+ and ADRs for 5 days all setup!
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> A little concerned about transportation back to AKL afterward, but will taxi it if I have to...




Awesome! I love AKL and think you will too! Look forward to seeing you at the party!


----------



## budafam

easyd said:


> So excited for this! The details for this trip just fell into place!
> 
> Booked AKL Savannah View (first time staying on site since sometime in the early 90s!) since DGF wanted a room with "a nice view"...
> 
> MVMCP tickets for the 5th bought!
> 
> MagicBands, FP+ and ADRs for 5 days all setup!
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> A little concerned about transportation back to AKL afterward, but will taxi it if I have to...



If you want to split a taxi, I'd love to!!!  (if the bus thing doesn't end up happening).  We'll be at AKL too and this transportation stuff makes me nervous!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am also at AKL.

Corinna


----------



## b-c-k-a

Are cabs hard to get?  I wasn't thinking they were, and am planning on setting up reservations with one it get us back to POP that night.


----------



## asbamasaint

easyd said:


> So excited for this! The details for this trip just fell into place!  Booked AKL Savannah View (first time staying on site since sometime in the early 90s!) since DGF wanted a room with "a nice view"...   MVMCP tickets for the 5th bought!  MagicBands, FP+ and ADRs for 5 days all setup!  Can't wait!  A little concerned about transportation back to AKL afterward, but will taxi it if I have to...



You will LOVE AKL! We have stayed there many times  and can't say enough great things about this resort. We are staying at AKL villas the day after the party. This will be our first time staying at the villas! Dec can't get here soon enough.


----------



## WebmasterJohn




----------



## budafam

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am also at AKL.
> 
> Corinna



Will you have a vehicle?  It would be so much easier if someone at AKL will have a vehicle that we could all cram into.. lol... we won't have one   We're actually in the villas for this trip.  First time at a deluxe, can't wait!


----------



## dolphingirl47

budafam said:


> Will you have a vehicle?  It would be so much easier if someone at AKL will have a vehicle that we could all cram into.. lol... we won't have one   We're actually in the villas for this trip.  First time at a deluxe, can't wait!



No, I have never learned to drive.

Corinna


----------



## darthspielberg

T-Shirt question: I am a larger fellow, is there any chance of a larger T-Shirt size then the ones on the order form, or is that out of the question?


----------



## JStew50

darthspielberg said:


> T-Shirt question: I am a larger fellow, is there any chance of a larger T-Shirt size then the ones on the order form, or is that out of the question?



I second that!! The skinny women got their "ladies cut" so can us larger folk get some love? It appears that the shirts won't be printed until after they have the orders, so hopefully it will be doable. I'll be willing to pay an extra charge or "fat fee"  for the extra material. Looking for a 3X if possible.


----------



## lovesdumbo

How skinny are the women's Ts?  Is it possible to get dimensions or brand/style?


----------



## JStew50

John's update on the shirts said 

"If you have any questions regarding the shirts or ordering, send an email to shaun@wdwinfo.com"

I'm sure Shaun is going to love to hear from all of us with all of our requests for the shirts. I'd like to thank Shaun in advance for helping all of us.


----------



## JStew50

Someone sprinkled pixie dust on the DisApalooza t-shirt order form and 3XL are now available. Let the Pooh sized people rejoice!


----------



## easyd

I'm up for splitting a cab or maybe even arranging a van with Mears for those of us at AKL!


----------



## budafam

easyd said:


> I'm up for splitting a cab or maybe even arranging a van with Mears for those of us at AKL!



Sounds good to me!  It's just me and my 7 year old son.  What time will we have to leave AKL?  We have a reservation at Boma for 6pm... wondering if I should move that up a bit.


----------



## UConnFan

mdvlprof said:


> Adding a column for 'needs a ride' to my list.



Can you add my husband and I to that list, please? Thank you so much!!!

I'm assuming we don't know when the recording is, right? We want to buy our MVMCP tickets for the same day, so I've been holding out. Will Disney let us switch our dates, if we need to?


----------



## cubsblue

I am pretty sure there are no changes allowed on MVMCP tickets.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I would just need a ride back to AKL as I will be at Hollywood Studios that day.

Corinna


----------



## *NikkiBell*

UConnFan said:


> Can you add my husband and I to that list, please? Thank you so much!!!
> 
> I'm assuming we don't know when the recording is, right? We want to buy our MVMCP tickets for the same day, so I've been holding out. Will Disney let us switch our dates, if we need to?



A few of us are going that Thursday if you guys are in town then.


----------



## UConnFan

*NikkiBell* said:


> A few of us are going that Thursday if you guys are in town then.



We ended up flying in late Thursday night and leaving Monday because the flights were a little cheaper that way. I wanted to go that night though!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

UConnFan said:


> We ended up flying in late Thursday night and leaving Monday because the flights were a little cheaper that way. I wanted to go that night though!



Boo!


----------



## easyd

dolphingirl47 said:


> I would just need a ride back to AKL as I will be at Hollywood Studios that day.  Corinna



I'll be at Hollywood Studios that day as well, but noticed the park closes at 8pm, so gonna have to do something for an hour and a half or so before the party starts... I'm thinking about resort hopping a bit at the Boardwalk/Swan/Dolphin, etc...

It's too bad Uber doesn't operate in Orlando!


----------



## dolphingirl47

easyd said:


> I'll be at Hollywood Studios that day as well, but noticed the park closes at 8pm, so gonna have to do something for an hour and a half or so before the party starts... I'm thinking about resort hopping a bit at the Boardwalk/Swan/Dolphin, etc...
> 
> It's too bad Uber doesn't operate in Orlando!



On my confirmation email it states to report outside the park at 8:30. That actually should work out perfect. This allows me to finish whatever I ma doing at park closing and then leisurely walk to the exit.

Corinna


----------



## easyd

dolphingirl47 said:


> On my confirmation email it states to report outside the park at 8:30. That actually should work out perfect. This allows me to finish whatever I ma doing at park closing and then leisurely walk to the exit.  Corinna



Good call... Just re-read the confirmation email and noticed the 8:30 time to be at the entrance... Got Fantasmic! PF+s for that day... Hopefully that all works out.


----------



## mdvlprof

My flight is supposed to arrive at 5 at Sanford.  If it's delayed, 8:30 may be cutting it close.


----------



## Cherinva

I didn't get an email stating where to meet up....would anyone like to share that info with me?

I just figured we would close the park at 8, then just hang out around the front until party time.

Has there been any word on transportation after?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cherinva said:


> I didn't get an email stating where to meet up....would anyone like to share that info with me?
> 
> I just figured we would close the park at 8, then just hang out around the front until party time.
> 
> Has there been any word on transportation after?



Here is the relevant part from the confirmation email:

Please arrive at the entrance to Disney Studios approximately one hour prior to the event start.  No park admission media is required to attend this event - just your party credentials.  At that time you will be escorted in groups back to the party.

Corinna


----------



## cubsblue

Cherinva said:
			
		

> Has there been any word on transportation after?



They stated on yesterday's podcast that they were working on it and would post info on the boards.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Some folks are arranging to collect donated items for Give Kids the World the night of the party - details are here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3193315


----------



## WebmasterJohn




----------



## budafam

HS closes at 8pm that night.. will we be able to get a bus from AKL to HS around 8pm or a little after?  Thinking they would still be transporting people back to the resorts.. just not sure how that works if you want to go TO the park that's closed already.


----------



## dolphingirl47

We once tried taking a bus to Magic Kingdom around closing time when we had dinner at Jiko and tried to get back to Bay Lake Tower. They would not let us on the bus as the park was about to close.

Corinna


----------



## ashleyrm

I will have a car and am staying solo at ASSports. Will be willing to transport 3 or 4 people (or however many people we can fit in rental car) back to whatever resort after the HS event.


----------



## Claudia Kellenberger

So .... My bus transportation after the party is now paid.    BUT ..... I have a question.   On one part of that transportation e-mail it strongly implies that the paid, special bus transportation is  ROUND TRIP,   and yet on another part it strongly implies that it is only special transportation   AFTER   the party.

Please clarify.


----------



## Claudia Kellenberger

OK  -  I think I now have the answer.  I see the update on the original post.
Transportation is one way - back to your resorts for the night.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Claudia Kellenberger said:


> So .... My bus transportation after the party is now paid.    BUT ..... I have a question.   On one part of that transportation e-mail it strongly implies that the paid, special bus transportation is  ROUND TRIP,   and yet on another part it strongly implies that it is only special transportation   AFTER   the party.
> 
> Please clarify.



Please forward me the email you receied were it strongly implies it is roundtrip - john@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com - that needs to be corrected as it is only one way after the event


----------



## stitchlover

John any idea when you will information on the podcast recording date, time and location?  Just curious about when that will be. Thanks!


----------



## mytripsandraces

Does anyone know if the paths between DHS and the Swan, Dolphin and Boardwalk area hotels stays open?  I'd rather walk back after all those delicious treats!


----------



## jcb

We walked back to the Dolphin after the 2008 TSM Party.  It was spectacular.  



Last I checked, there aren't any gates on the path so I don't know how the path could be closed.


----------



## mytripsandraces

jcb said:


> We walked back to the Dolphin after the 2008 TSM Party.  It was spectacular.
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked, there aren't any gates on the path so I don't know how the path could be closed.



There didn't used to be gates on the pools, either.  You never know.  I look forward to taking that gorgeous walk back!  Thanks!!  Will you be there this year, too?


----------



## disney david

mytripsandraces said:


> Does anyone know if the paths between DHS and the Swan, Dolphin and Boardwalk area hotels stays open?  I'd rather walk back after all those delicious treats!



yes george they stay open at night and they also have  are have lights and sometimes disney security patrols to keep you safe.


----------



## jcb

mytripsandraces said:


> There didn't used to be gates on the pools, either.  You never know.  I look forward to taking that gorgeous walk back!  Thanks!!  Will you be there this year, too?



That's the plan. 

I should be easy to find.  Follow your nose.


----------



## disney david

budafam said:


> HS closes at 8pm that night.. will we be able to get a bus from AKL to HS around 8pm or a little after?  Thinking they would still be transporting people back to the resorts.. just not sure how that works if you want to go TO the park that's closed already.



once a park closes they don't take anyone back to the parks unless you left your car in the parking lot. so if it closes at 8 then it run for two hours getting people back to the resort so i plan on being at the bus stop by 730-745 to be safe or earlier.


----------



## mdvlprof

disney david said:


> so i plan on being at the bus stop by 730-745 to be safe or earlier.



That's my plan, too.  Should get to ASMo by 6.  Check in, throw stuff in room, then wait for bus.

Of course - the best laid plans.....


----------



## WebmasterJohn

stitchlover said:


> John any idea when you will information on the podcast recording date, time and location?  Just curious about when that will be. Thanks!



Nope - no info yet - we are still working on this.


----------



## budafam

We should be okay.. Boma reservation at 6pm... if need be I can sneak out of there earlier with my son to get on the bus to HS by 7:30.  I went ahead and purchased the ride back to the resort.  Can't wait to get the documents


----------



## aml3679

We are so excited.  We booked with Dreams Unlimited almost 499 days ago and it will be our first on site stay and first DIS event.  We got our confirmation for both the event and the transportation to our resort afterwards.  It just happened to also be on the day we were doing Hollywood Studios anyway.  We picked up a bunch of things for GKTW to donate.  This is very anticipated - we love Toy Story Mania.


----------



## connie1042

Picked up some cameras and batteries. Will get a couple of autograph books when we get there. Is anyone else taking the bus back to CBR?


----------



## b-c-k-a

WebmasterJohn said:


> Please forward me the email you receied were it strongly implies it is roundtrip - john@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com - that needs to be corrected as it is only one way after the event



Did I miss the bus email?


----------



## mdvlprof

b-c-k-a said:


> Did I miss the bus email?



Info for signing up for bus is on first post.  Once you sign up, you'll get a confirmation email.


----------



## WebmasterJohn




----------



## ashleyrm

WebmasterJohn said:


>



Leaving for Philly airport at 5 am on Friday - think I see an afternoon nap in my future...


----------



## jcb

So glad we are scheduled to fly in the day before.

The later event start permits more time to enjoy the Osborne Family Spectacle of Dancing Lights (assuming that they still operate for an hour after official park closing) before we need to get to the front of the park.


----------



## mytripsandraces

WebmasterJohn said:


>



Does the new start time mean that the event ends a half hour later or that it will be a half hour shorter?


----------



## DVC Kathy

ashleyrm said:


> Leaving for Philly airport at 5 am on Friday - think I see an afternoon nap in my future...



Hey, Ashley.  Are you flying Southwest around 7AM?  If so, DH and I may see you at the airport.  It was nice meeting you on Saturday.

Kathy


----------



## ashleyrm

DVC Kathy said:


> Hey, Ashley.  Are you flying Southwest around 7AM?  If so, DH and I may see you at the airport.  It was nice meeting you on Saturday.
> 
> Kathy



Nope. For once I am flying US Air instead of SW. and was able to use my hard earned work travel miles to get first class tickets. Will be quite a change from my usual SW flights!  Flight leaves at 6:50 am.


----------



## ashleyrm

jcb said:


> So glad we are scheduled to fly in the day before.
> 
> The later event start permits more time to enjoy the Osborne Family Spectacle of Dancing Lights (assuming that they still operate for an hour after official park closing) before we need to get to the front of the park.



That's what I'm thinking too! Might even do F! at 6:30 even though I'm not a big fan...


----------



## WebmasterJohn

mytripsandraces said:


> Does the new start time mean that the event ends a half hour later or that it will be a half hour shorter?



Total event time has not changed - it just starts a half hour later.

Updated hours are in the OP.


----------



## ShesAPirate

WebmasterJohn said:


> Total event time has not changed - it just starts a half hour later.
> 
> Updated hours are in the OP.



I'm actually glad, since we have a 6:00 ADR at Jiko that night, which I was going to try to change to an earlier time, just to be safe. Now I don't have to 

It's getting so close! Can't wait!


----------



## b-c-k-a

We'll be napping at some point during the day, have 7:40 AM character breakfast at Ohana that morning with the girls.


----------



## westgirl

jcb said:


> So glad we are scheduled to fly in the day before.  The later event start permits more time to enjoy the Osborne Family Spectacle of Dancing Lights (assuming that they still operate for an hour after official park closing) before we need to get to the front of the park.



Not sure they will be that night as there is a D23 event which has exclusive access to the Osborne lights that night -might be worth checking before making plans.


----------



## ashleyrm

westgirl said:


> Not sure they will be that night as there is a D23 event which has exclusive access to the Osborne lights that night -might be worth checking before making plans.



Well, Bummer.


----------



## JStew50

Is there a certain time before park closing when they will reduce the price to park or stop charging to park? We do not have regular park admission and will only be attending the Disapalooza Party. I wasn't sure if we would still have to pay the full day price for parking. Also, just making sure there isn't a problem accessing the parking lot and staying there after the official close of Hollywood Studios. Any help with these questions would be appreciated.


----------



## Donald_Quackers

westgirl said:


> Not sure they will be that night as there is a D23 event which has exclusive access to the Osborne lights that night -might be worth checking before making plans.



I just checked this event and saw $205 a ticket?  Wow.  I know you're getting a lot with the event...


----------



## *NikkiBell*

westgirl said:


> Not sure they will be that night as there is a D23 event which has exclusive access to the Osborne lights that night -might be worth checking before making plans.



I hope that this isn't the case. It was a lot of fun going to the first TSM party and seeing Osbourne just beforehand.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

JStew50 said:


> Is there a certain time before park closing when they will reduce the price to park or stop charging to park? We do not have regular park admission and will only be attending the Disapalooza Party. I wasn't sure if we would still have to pay the full day price for parking. Also, just making sure there isn't a problem accessing the parking lot and staying there after the official close of Hollywood Studios. Any help with these questions would be appreciated.



I can't give you an exact time but I know just around, or shortly before, park  closing the kiosks are no longer 'manned' and there is no charge to park.

I do not beleive access to the lot will be an isse after park closes and before the party - it has never been in tha past.  There will not be an issue with your vehicle being in that lot well past closing and through our event.


----------



## NancyIL

Donald_Quackers said:


> I just checked this event and saw $205 a ticket?  Wow.  I know you're getting a lot with the event...



The D23 event is over 2 days: https://d23.com/d23-events/holiday-splendor/. It includes the private  Osborne Lights viewing the first night, and a full day at Epcot on   the second day.

With Fantasmic scheduled at 6:30 and DHS open until 8:00, there is no reason for the park to remain open an hour after the park closes for day guests.


----------



## UConnFan

One month away!


----------



## b-c-k-a

Magic bands have arrived!


----------



## Donald_Quackers

b-c-k-a said:


> Magic bands have arrived!



Ditto!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Mine too!


----------



## TadyBug

Got my Magic band today!


----------



## ashleyrm

NancyIL said:


> The D23 event is over 2 days: https://d23.com/d23-events/holiday-splendor/. It includes the private  Osborne Lights viewing the first night, and a full day at Epcot on   the second day.
> 
> With Fantasmic scheduled at 6:30 and DHS open until 8:00, there is no reason for the park to remain open an hour after the park closes for day guests.



Sent an email to D23 to find out what time the "private viewing" of Osborne Lights was to begin.  This was the reply:

"We are delighted to have received your recent email and we appreciate your interest in D23. Upon review, the exact time for the Osborne Family Spectacle of Lights is not available. This information will be released closer to the date of this event. we are very sorry for the inconvenience this may cause."

Not exactly helpful...


----------



## ashleyrm

TadyBug said:


> Got my Magic band today!



Got both my magic bands today, because really if one is good, two must be better...




IMG_7671 by ashleyrm, on Flickr


----------



## Mr. Disney 652

For those experienced...will there be any transportation after the event (like taxi's) or is it best to book the DIS bus?

Thanks!!!


----------



## b-c-k-a

Mr. Disney 652 said:


> For those experienced...will there be any transportation after the event (like taxi's) or is it best to book the DIS bus?  Thanks!!!



I'm intending to bring a taxi number with me and call when I'm ready to leave, I've got a little one and might not make it to the end of the event in order to take the bus.


----------



## cubsblue

If anyone needs a ride to OKW I had a credit with Mears so I have a van coming that will have a little room.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am green with envy that people are getting their Magic Bands. As I live in the UK, I won't get mine until we check in.

Corinna


----------



## WebmasterJohn

We will be closing out the transportation option on Sunday evening 11/10 so that we can contract with the bus company on Monday.

If you want transportation after the event back to your resort please sign up ASAP.

If you do not know how to sign up for transportation send me an email at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com with the subject link "Need Transportation Info" and I will send you an email with instructions.


----------



## WebmasterJohn




----------



## jcb

Wonderful news about the podcast taping.  

Now can you arrange it to show in My Disney Experience?


----------



## ShesAPirate

With the announcement of the podcast recording time, I'm wondering if I'm the only one pulling her hair out trying to get a later Candlelight Processional package for Saturday


----------



## *NikkiBell*

ShesAPirate said:


> With the announcement of the podcast recording time, I'm wondering if I'm the only one pulling her hair out trying to get a later Candlelight Processional package for Saturday



What time did you get? Mine is at 12:30 for the 5 pm showing. I'm going to head over a little early.


----------



## ShesAPirate

*NikkiBell* said:


> What time did you get? Mine is at 12:30 for the 5 pm showing. I'm going to head over a little early.



1:35 -- basically exactly when I'd need to be at the Boardwalk. I'm bummed!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

ShesAPirate said:


> 1:35 -- basically exactly when I'd need to be at the Boardwalk. I'm bummed!



Did you try bumping it back?


----------



## ShesAPirate

*NikkiBell* said:


> Did you try bumping it back?



I'm trying now. Restaurant Marrakesh, Biergarten, and Tokyo Dining all have openings right now.. no big surprise. Any opinions about the first two (not into Japanese food at all)?


----------



## dansyr2514

I couldn't get anything at all.  Keeping my 3:30 for now


----------



## ShesAPirate

Just cancelled Rose & Crown at 1:35, and booked Tokyo Dining at 12:30. Stepping outside of my comfort zone, but I'm totally OK with it... and excited to try a different restaurant in Epcot 

I still saw 12:30 - 12:45 availability at Biergarten and Restaurant Marrakesh, if anyone else is trying to change.


----------



## UConnFan

ShesAPirate said:


> With the announcement of the podcast recording time, I'm wondering if I'm the only one pulling her hair out trying to get a later Candlelight Processional package for Saturday





*NikkiBell* said:


> What time did you get? Mine is at 12:30 for the 5 pm showing. I'm going to head over a little early.



We've been waiting to book for the Podcast announcement. I was hoping the podcast would be on Sunday so we could go. I think we're just going to skip Candelight this time, unfortunately. I hope you find something that works for you!


----------



## ShesAPirate

UConnFan said:


> We've been waiting to book for the Podcast announcement. I was hoping the podcast would be on Sunday so we could go. I think we're just going to skip Candelight this time, unfortunately. I hope you find something that works for you!



I had that thought for a split second, but I've never seen Candlelight Processional before, and I think my mom (who is coming with me this trip) will absolutely love it. Glad I got an earlier time and don't have to miss the podcast!


----------



## dansyr2514

Thanks got 12:45 Biergarten


----------



## asbamasaint

ShesAPirate said:


> I had that thought for a split second, but I've never seen Candlelight Processional before, and I think my mom (who is coming with me this trip) will absolutely love it. Glad I got an earlier time and don't have to miss the podcast!


 your mom will love candlelight processional. It is amazing and totally worth it. Plus you get a reserved section for illuminations!!!


----------



## bradisgoofy

Am I reading this correctly that you must be registered for DISApalooza to attend the podcast tapping? 

I didn't sign up because I will be on the Fantasy until Saturday morning but will be back at BWV by noon Saturday the 8th. 

I have already attended a podcast when they did the one and only Welcome Center podcast. I would love to see everyone again in person.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I absolutely love Whoopi Goldberg, so when I saw she was doing CP, I booked ASAP as I was worried of the package selling out. We need to be at the Boardwalk 30 minutes prior to the taping starting; my plan is to get to Rose & Crown at 12, bat my eyelashes, and hope they take me in a little early to give extra time.


----------



## UConnFan

ShesAPirate said:


> I had that thought for a split second, but I've never seen Candlelight Processional before, and I think my mom (who is coming with me this trip) will absolutely love it. Glad I got an earlier time and don't have to miss the podcast!



It's amazing and one of my favorite things to do for Christmas. You will love it!


----------



## mdvlprof

WooHoo.  Saturday.  I leave Sunday noon, so I'll get to see the podcast.


----------



## rlduvall

This works perfect for me.  I have a Candlelight Dinner Package at 5:25 at Coral Reef to see Whoopi Goldberg at the last show.  I was hoping I wouldn't have to cancel that.


----------



## rlduvall

bradisgoofy said:


> Am I reading this correctly that you must be registered for DISApalooza to attend the podcast tapping?
> 
> I didn't sign up because I will be on the Fantasy until Saturday morning but will be back at BWV by noon Saturday the 8th.
> 
> I have already attended a podcast when they did the one and only Welcome Center podcast. I would love to see everyone again in person.



I agree that it did read that way, but email John.  I bet he won't mind working with you.


----------



## ashleyrm

dansyr2514 said:


> Thanks got 12:45 Biergarten



I have Biergarten at 12:30! Will be solo...maybe I'll look for y'all...


----------



## WebmasterJohn

bradisgoofy said:


> Am I reading this correctly that you must be registered for DISApalooza to attend the podcast tapping?
> 
> I didn't sign up because I will be on the Fantasy until Saturday morning but will be back at BWV by noon Saturday the 8th.
> 
> I have already attended a podcast when they did the one and only Welcome Center podcast. I would love to see everyone again in person.



We had to jump through some hoops to get the venue - it was very tight this year - and I had to guarantee them a maximum number of attendees.

I did guess at this number based on the number of people signed up for the party and an aggressive attrition rate between the event the night before and the taping the next day.

We will be giving priority to folks with credentials - if there is available seating after that then you will be able to attend.

Sorry I don't have a better answer for you but getting a venue for the podcast was extremely challenging this year due to all of the other conventions and groups in town.


----------



## Lisann

Okay, let me ask a dumb question:

What IS Disapalooza??


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Lisann said:


> Okay, let me ask a dumb question:
> 
> What IS Disapalooza??



Hey Lisa

Check out the first post for most of the detail.

Unfortunately this years event is closed to new registrants but maybe you can join us for a future event.  Just keep watching this board for announcements.

John


----------



## ShesAPirate

*NikkiBell* said:


> I absolutely love Whoopi Goldberg, so when I saw she was doing CP, I booked ASAP as I was worried of the package selling out. We need to be at the Boardwalk 30 minutes prior to the taping starting; my plan is to get to Rose & Crown at 12, bat my eyelashes, and hope they take me in a little early to give extra time.



Because I have O.P.S. (Obsessive Planner's Syndrome), I'm now thinking we should do Epcot and CP on Friday instead of Saturday. I don't want to lose 3-4 hours of Epcot time on Saturday between getting to/from the podcast, milling around talking to people, etc. I also don't want to feel rushed through the podcast experience OR through any meals.


----------



## jcb

Since the podcast taping will be in the Promenade Ballroom, will there be dancing?


----------



## disney david

jcb said:


> Since the podcast taping will be in the Promenade Ballroom, will there be dancing?



Well I hope they have a seat for jack burgin on the pod cast for all the hard work he dose for the show. Or maybe the could do their burgin and bell show live and see how it  goes. 


Remember anyone playing against jack burgin let him win he works for a bear sanctuary  and the last person who beat  him let's just say we haven't heard from him.  


Disclaimer no one was hurt jack burgin to nice a person to do that they just had to get their picture with Duffy.


----------



## dansyr2514

ashleyrm said:


> I have Biergarten at 12:30! Will be solo...maybe I'll look for y'all...



Hi. 
It will be 2 of us (girls trip)but definitely look for us.   We're going to try to get there a bit early.


----------



## jlindemer

John--in regards to the taping--will you know ahead of time if there are spots available?  Or, do we need to be there and hope we can get in? I cannot afford the party, but was hoping to see the podcast.


----------



## bradisgoofy

Thank you, John. I now understand and will be standing at the door "hat in hand" hoping for the best.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

ShesAPirate said:


> Because I have O.P.S. (Obsessive Planner's Syndrome), I'm now thinking we should do Epcot and CP on Friday instead of Saturday. I don't want to lose 3-4 hours of Epcot time on Saturday between getting to/from the podcast, milling around talking to people, etc. I also don't want to feel rushed through the podcast experience OR through any meals.



But that's when the party is!


----------



## ShesAPirate

*NikkiBell* said:


> But that's when the party is!



Oh, I know. I'm planning to get to Epcot early Friday, spend the day, go to 6:45 CP, then head to the Studios. 

How long is CP, anyway? Like an hour?


----------



## connie1042

We are doing AK on Friday. Heading back to the resort, then to the party. How and when would you head out from CBR. We have hopper passes, so could go through Epcot. I thought maybe we could go to Epcot, go out the back entrance, then go see the decorations at BC, then head to DHS. Would that work? What kind of time line would I need. We have the bus service going back.  See you all at the party!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Where's the list of the GKTW supplies that are needed??


----------



## jcb

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Where's the list of the GKTW supplies that are needed??



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3193315


----------



## *NikkiBell*

connie1042 said:


> We are doing AK on Friday. Heading back to the resort, then to the party. How and when would you head out from CBR. We have hopper passes, so could go through Epcot. I thought maybe we could go to Epcot, go out the back entrance, then go see the decorations at BC, then head to DHS. Would that work? What kind of time line would I need. We have the bus service going back.  See you all at the party!



Unless you really want to stop by BC, you could just use Disney transportation. DHS closes at 8 that night, but transportation usually runs up to two hours afterwards. Remember that you need to arrive at the party an hour early (9 pm) anyway.


----------



## tink576

Weren't people saying that buses wouldn't take you to the parks (only home from parks) once parks closed...I think someone was saying that earlier on in the thread


----------



## disney david

tink576 said:


> Weren't people saying that buses wouldn't take you to the parks (only home from parks) once parks closed...I think someone was saying that earlier on in the thread



yes once that park closes they only take guest back to their resort they wont take guest back to the park unless you have your car parked in the lot.


----------



## tink576

Just noticed my ticker said 3 weeks 2 days till the party! Wow, that crept up fast! Guess I ought to start packing!


----------



## ShesAPirate

Isn't there a boat from Epcot to DHS? Would that continue to run after DHS closes (but with Epcot obviously still open)?


----------



## UConnFan

We don't need park tickets right? Just DAP ticket?


----------



## rlduvall

UConnFan said:


> We don't need park tickets right? Just DAP ticket?



You are correct.  The park will have already been closed for a couple of hours by the time our party starts.


----------



## macman752

We must be getting close. Our credentials arrived in today's mail.


----------



## OKW Lover

We've got our credentials.  

Now we just have to be sure we don't forget/misplace them.


----------



## RachelTori

macman752 said:


> We must be getting close. Our credentials arrived in today's mail.





OKW Lover said:


> We've got our credentials.
> 
> Now we just have to be sure we don't forget/misplace them.



  That's great to hear!  

What kind of envelope should I be looking for?  (Reason I ask is that mail service to my house has been inconsistent at best.  )


----------



## leelee9878

OKW Lover said:


> We've got our credentials.    Now we just have to be sure we don't forget/misplace them.



Any chance they are UPS in person required? I got a missed notice from ups and can't figure out what in the world it is.


----------



## macman752

RachelTori said:


> That's great to hear!  What kind of envelope should I be looking for?  (Reason I ask is that mail service to my house has been inconsistent at best.  )



Our credentials arrived in a 6x9 padded, manila envelope. It was delivered by US mail.


----------



## RachelTori

macman752 said:


> Our credentials arrived in a 6x9 padded, manila envelope. It was delivered by US mail.



Thank you!


----------



## dolphingirl47

That's good to know. I am quietly optimistic that they will get here in time before we leave for Florida.

Corinna


----------



## Donald_Quackers

Got my credentials today - love the look!!


----------



## RachelTori

My credentials were in yesterday's mail!  




(which doesn't get delivered to our house until about 5pm!  lol)


----------



## mytripsandraces

My credentials haven't arrived yet.  Do we know if they were all mailed at the same time?


----------



## OKW Lover

Deleted.  John posted the correct info in the next post.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

mytripsandraces said:


> My credentials haven't arrived yet.  Do we know if they were all mailed at the same time?



They were all mailed the same day (in the mailbox on Monday 11/11 which was a holiday so they were processed by our local post office on Tuesday).

I'm sure that some will arrive much sooner than others based on how the mail goes in each persons area.

This happens every event - some people get their credentials right away - others take longer.  I know it's tough to read some people have theirs already when you don't have yours yet - try not to stress over them.


----------



## cubsblue

As someone who deals a lot on EBay (to pay for our Disney habit) I have noticed the Chistmas slowdown in mail has hit early this year.  That said, our credentials arrived yesterday.  Looking forward to the party.


----------



## mytripsandraces

WebmasterJohn said:


> They were all mailed the same day (in the mailbox on Monday 11/11 which was a holiday so they were processed by our local post office on Tuesday).
> 
> I'm sure that some will arrive much sooner than others based on how the mail goes in each persons area.
> 
> This happens every event - some people get their credentials right away - others take longer.  I know it's tough to read some people have theirs already when you don't have yours yet - try not to stress over them.



Thanks, John!  I'm not stressing yet.  My postie isn't very good.  I once caught him taking a break from delivering the mail to read someone's magazine.  I'll hope for it to come next week.


----------



## nowellsl

I got mine today!!


----------



## Justin Jett

I have had to delay my arrival due to a business obligation, and will miss the party and the podcast taping.


----------



## OKW Lover

Justin Jett said:


> I have had to delay my arrival due to a business obligation, and will miss the party and the podcast taping.



We will miss you at the party and the taping.  Hope to catch you when you do get there Skip.


----------



## Justin Jett

OKW Lover said:


> We will miss you at the party and the taping.  Hope to catch you when you do get there Skip.



I'll be there December 8-13.


----------



## heather360

I got my credentials on Friday Nov 15.  I can't wait.

I'm staying at akl jambo house and will have a rental car.  I wanted to offer transportation to someone who needed it.  I could take 3 people.  Is this the right thread or could someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## AlexDurrani

I got mine on Saturday.  Definitely looking forward to DAP this year.


----------



## Cherinva

I got mine on Friday.....yeah !!!!!  Now it seems real.  Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## mytripsandraces

Do we know which Podcasters will be there?  Will any Disneyland podcasters be coming over?


----------



## budafam

heather360 said:


> I got my credentials on Friday Nov 15.  I can't wait.
> 
> I'm staying at akl jambo house and will have a rental car.  I wanted to offer transportation to someone who needed it.  I could take 3 people.  Is this the right thread or could someone point me in the right direction?



I need transportation to the park with my son.  I'll send you a PM


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

mytripsandraces said:


> Will any Disneyland podcasters be coming over?



I'll be there!


----------



## disney david

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I'll be there!



Yeah Tom bell will be their so anyone needs a Mickey bar he the guy to talk to. Don't forget the biggest celebrity and podcast member jack burgin.


----------



## dolphingirl47

My credentials arrived today. Now I can relax. I was worried they would not get here before we are leaving for the USA.

Corinna


----------



## Linda67

dolphingirl47 said:


> My credentials arrived today. Now I can relax. I was worried they would not get here before we are leaving for the USA.  Corinna



Mine to - I can start packing now


----------



## AndyPok1

I'm sure it has been asked... but will the Cash Bar take Credit Cards?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

mytripsandraces said:


> Do we know which Podcasters will be there?



In the past, they all have been there.


----------



## mytripsandraces

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I'll be there!


----------



## darthspielberg

I forgot to mention it, but my credentials came last week. So excited for this trip. so many parties to go to.


----------



## budafam

Still looking for a way to the park from AKL that night.  We're staying at Kidani but have a Boma reservation for 6pm... if anyone would have room for me and my 7 year old son, I would greatly appreciate it!!!


----------



## hedberg1661

First DIS party! So excited.


----------



## JStew50

Any news on when the shirts will be done and shipped?  I asked for it to be shipped because I wanted to wear it TO the party and not pick it up at the party. Now I'm wondering if I made the wrong choice. Oh well, I'll be happy even if it doesn't come until after the event. It will be a great reminder of all the fun we are going to have. 

This will be my first DIS event. I just discovered the podcast earlier this year and I am totally hooked. I am listening to 3 - 4 episodes per day going back through the archives. I'm gonna be sad when I get all caught up and then only get 1 show per week. I can't even imagine only 1 per week. I've been very spoiled with all the archive shows.


----------



## Donald_Quackers

I could swear they said in the last podcast that the shirts were shipping...


----------



## cubsblue

I do think they said the shirts were shipped.  Hopefully ours will get here before we leave on Tuesday.  If not I will just use body paint for the party.


----------



## RachelTori

JStew50 - I don't have any info about the shirts, but I just wanted to say that is one awesome video in your signature!!!!    Great job - very creative!


----------



## mdvlprof

cubsblue said:


> If not I will just use body paint for the party.


 
  [Might not be good weather to go about sky-clad.]


----------



## JStew50

Donald_Quackers and Cubsblue --hmmm?.... maybe they did say it on the podcast? I listen during my hour plus commute to work and if I need to really concentrate on driving for a minute, I might space out on the podcast briefly. I think from 2 podcasts ago I remember Shaun saying they had been sent to the printers because he first adorably called it the T-shirt makers. I don't remember hearing how long it would take or when they would ship though. I'm sure it will all work out. 

RachelTori   for your kind words about the video. That's from a few years back but it was VERY fun to make. I got a lot of ideas for it from other people on the DIS.

Jean


----------



## budafam

JStew50 said:


> RachelTori   for your kind words about the video. That's from a few years back but it was VERY fun to make. I got a lot of ideas for it from other people on the DIS.
> Jean



I didn't realize that was you!  I love that video.. lol.  You guys did a great job and it looked like it was so much fun!  I'll watch for you at the party


----------



## connie1042

Leave on Sat. But in front of that we have Thanksgiving, Black Friday, and work.  I have done a lot of my Christmas shopping on line. Hope to finish the rest on Friday. Should go get a tree, not to put up, but at least to leave  outside until I get home. Other wise they will all be picked over. I have to remember all the tickets, magic bands, tip and meal envelopes, and the party stuff. I have not even started to pack. Have not received my Disapolooza shirt. Just trying to keep everything together is crazy.  Must just be the time of the year. Anyone else feel like time is just going to fast! See ya all at the party!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

connie1042 said:


> Leave on Sat. But in front of that we have Thanksgiving, Black Friday, and work.  I have done a lot of my Christmas shopping on line. Hope to finish the rest on Friday. Should go get a tree, not to put up, but at least to leave  outside until I get home. Other wise they will all be picked over. I have to remember all the tickets, magic bands, tip and meal envelopes, and the party stuff. I have not even started to pack. Have not received my Disapolooza shirt. Just trying to keep everything together is crazy.  Must just be the time of the year. Anyone else feel like time is just going to fast! See ya all at the party!



I was just having these thoughts a few minutes ago! Lots to do before Thanksgiving, and DAP is NEXT WEEK! I can't believe it! So exciting, but so much before it to get done!


----------



## lovesdumbo

connie1042 said:


> Leave on Sat. But in front of that we have Thanksgiving, Black Friday, and work.  I have done a lot of my Christmas shopping on line. Hope to finish the rest on Friday. Should go get a tree, not to put up, but at least to leave  outside until I get home. Other wise they will all be picked over. I have to remember all the tickets, magic bands, tip and meal envelopes, and the party stuff. I have not even started to pack. Have not received my Disapolooza shirt. Just trying to keep everything together is crazy.  Must just be the time of the year. Anyone else feel like time is just going to fast! See ya all at the party!



Yes-feeling the stress here too but I don't leave until the day of the party. I've done a good job with Christmas shopping but not quite 100% done. And what isnt done needs to be mailed to out of state relatives.  We use a fake tree so I would really like to get it up before we go. This trip is just youngest DD(10) and I so I would think the others would enjoy the tree while we are gone if its up. I'm sure DH won't do it while I'm gone if its not up.  

My DD has never been to see the Christmas decorations. This is the last year I'll take her out of school. I'm really looking forward to the trip and so excited to go to DAP.  Just hoping to get more done before the trip so I can relax there and when I get home.


----------



## safetymom

Who wants to do a group ride on Figment during DISapalooza weekend? How about Friday Dec. 6 at 4 PM? Will that work for everyone?


----------



## jcb

Figment Friday @ Four


----------



## rlduvall

safetymom said:


> Who wants to do a group ride on Figment during DISapalooza weekend? How about Friday Dec. 6 at 4 PM? Will that work for everyone?



Sounds like fun.  I fly in that day, but will try to make it.


----------



## OKW Lover

Great idea but I don't think we will make it because we have ADR's for 5:30.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

jcb said:


> Figment Friday @ Four



Fabulous.


----------



## RachelTori

safetymom said:


> Who wants to do a group ride on Figment during DISapalooza weekend? How about Friday Dec. 6 at 4 PM? Will that work for everyone?



It works for me!


----------



## AlexDurrani

mdvlprof said:


> [Might not be good weather to go about sky-clad.]



you crack me up sometimes.   

seriously with the way the weather has been the last week or so I would suggest everyone bring cold weather gear with them if they can.  I mean seriously it is 38 degrees F and we are going to be having a cold thanksgiving.


----------



## AlexDurrani

safetymom said:


> Who wants to do a group ride on Figment during DISapalooza weekend? How about Friday Dec. 6 at 4 PM? Will that work for everyone?



Go for Figment Friday here.


----------



## BringingUpDisney

Figment Friday @ Four? Fantastic! ;-)


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I have an ADR for 5:30. Have fun, Figment lovers!


----------



## goofy4tink

Should work....see you all there.


----------



## dusten

Has anybody received their t-shirt?
We are leaving Saturday and I'm getting nervous!>)


----------



## cubsblue

Our shirts haven't arrived either and we leave in the AM.  Oh well.  We will have souvenirs waiting when we get home.


----------



## dansyr2514

I'm up for Figment Friday at 4:00.


----------



## connie1042

I also leave in the AM, and my shirt is not here. Will leave before the mail comes, so I guess, it will be a souvie, that I don't have to pack to bring home.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I just read on the rumor forum that the parade taping is during DAP time 12/6-7! Perhaps we will see some stars around the parks as a result!


----------



## b-c-k-a

*NikkiBell* said:


> I just read on the rumor forum that the parade taping is during DAP time 12/6-7! Perhaps we will see some stars around the parks as a result!



My daughter made it onto the final cut during the taping, nothing like  seeing your kid on TV Christmas morning.  We'll be at MK again Friday morning during the taping there.


----------



## Mr. Disney 652

If we plan on being at DHS Friday afternoon, what's the best way to time it so we aren't waiting outside DHS long waiting for DAP?   We can't wait inside right?
Thank you!


----------



## stitchlover

Have we had any update on when the shirts actually shipped?  John? Shawn?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

stitchlover said:


> Have we had any update on when the shirts actually shipped?  John? Shawn?



Shaun is in charge of the shirts so I don't know where we stand on those.  You can write to him at Shaun@WDWinfo.com and he should be able to give you an update.


----------



## stitchlover

Thanks! I sent him an email and asked if he could maybe pop in and give us an update.


----------



## WebmasterShaun

Hi guys!

The shirts have not shipped yet - the printers unfortunately experienced some delays with our order. However we should be able to pick up the shirts tomorrow, which means we'll be sending them out early this week. 

I've already emailed some folks who were hoping to have their shirts shipped to them before their trips down for DISapalooza, and I've switched their orders to pick-ups instead. If you're in the same boat and would like to do the same, just email me at shaun@wdwinfo.com and I'll take care of it. 

Thanks so much for your patience and I'm excited to see everybody at DISapalooza!


----------



## WebmasterCorey

Hi folks, 

I'm sorry that I didn't communicate that shipping wasn't guaranteed before the party. We tried our best to push the printing as fast as possible but there were delays along the way. As Shaun mentioned, we'll have your shirts waiting for you at the party and refund the $5 shipping. If you are not attending the party, we'll be shipping your shirts out this week. Sorry for the miscommunication. 

You can email me at Corey@wdwinfo.com if you have any questions. 

See you on Friday!!


----------



## westgirl

We might make figment Friday but have an afternoon ADR at Bierfest and was hoping to catch Whoopi's candlelight before Disapalooza.


----------



## WebmasterAlex

I was planning on wearing my "I'm only here for the beer" T-Shirt.....


----------



## OKW Lover

WebmasterAlex said:


> I was planning on wearing my "I'm only here for the beer" T-Shirt.....



Once again we will run into each other in WDW but never in our home town.


----------



## WebmasterMike

I guess I should mention...

*Single Digit Dance!!!!!*

  

   
​


----------



## safetymom

I can't wait to see everyone at DAP!!!  Be sure you stop by and say hi to the team.  We love talking with everyone.

I am sad when I read after an event that someone didn't come up and talk with us.  They thought they would bother us.  I love talking with everyone.

I love meeting new people at these events.  See you all soon.  Kathy from the Podcast.


----------



## budafam

We leave tomorrow morning!!!  Been counting down from 300 for this trip... my dad's first time at age 76!  It will just be me and DS at DAP though.  Looking forward to meeting everyone, eating lots and riding tons!  See you there!


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are leaving tomorrow morning as well. I am so excited.

Corinna


----------



## asbamasaint

safetymom said:


> I can't wait to see everyone at DAP!!!  Be sure you stop by and say hi to the team.  We love talking with everyone.  I am sad when I read after an event that someone didn't come up and talk with us.  They thought they would bother us.  I love talking with everyone.  I love meeting new people at these events.  See you all soon.  Kathy from the Podcast.


 Brian and I can't wait to meet all of you! We are getting in on Friday and are going to try and make it to Figment! See you there!


----------



## mdvlprof

Flight doesn't get in 'til 5 on Friday.  Leave Sunday noon.  Short weekend, but I'll be there for DAP and for podcast.  YAY.


----------



## rlduvall

Of course they are now predicting a snowstorm for Thursday and Friday in my area and I'm flying out Friday morning.  Trying not to stress too much - for me that's never easy.  I'm not sure how well our airport is equipped to handle this.


----------



## Cherinva

We're arriving on Thursday...can't wait !!!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I leave Thursday morning and am so looking forward to a bit of a break! Please stop me and say hello! I can't wait to meet many of you and see those who I've known for some time now. 

See you soon!!


----------



## b-c-k-a

Myself and my two daughters arrive Wednesday evening, looking forward to meeting new friends.


----------



## ashleyrm

safetymom said:


> I can't wait to see everyone at DAP!!!  Be sure you stop by and say hi to the team.  We love talking with everyone.
> 
> I am sad when I read after an event that someone didn't come up and talk with us.  They thought they would bother us.  I love talking with everyone.
> 
> I love meeting new people at these events.  See you all soon.  Kathy from the Podcast.



Did not get a chance to meet you at the Delaware meet. I did meet John for the first time. I will be sure to make time to meet you and the rest of the podcast crew this weekend!

Becky


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

I get in super late on Thursday night.  Gonna have to nap on Thursday before seeing Figment. 

Can't wait to see you all!


----------



## ashleyrm

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I get in super late on Thursday night.  Gonna have to nap on Thursday before seeing Figment.
> 
> Can't wait to see you all!



But what if you are too excited to sleep?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

ashleyrm said:


> But what if you are too excited to sleep?



He might be from all of that campfire song singing he is going to be doing with Chip and Dale...


----------



## AlexDurrani

I get in on Wednesday.  First vacation since my father died back in may.  This will definitely be a change for me.  I am going to do what Kathy and her family did after her husband passed and go to the world to get some pixie dust to get me out of the funk I'm in.  See y'all this weekend.

God where did this come from?  I really must be in a low today to come up with this.  I am keeping this on my post to let off some depression.  See y'all later.


----------



## FairyGodmotherJen

Leaving in two days with DH for our 40th bday trip - so excited! 1st trip without the kids.  But between making sub plans for my classroom and notes for my parents and in-laws who will be taking care of my children, I might not get much sleep before we leave! 

Can't wait to see/meet everyone!   1st DIS event at WDW, though we've been regulars at the Indy DIS meet since it started so at least there will be familiar faces!


----------



## WebmasterAlex

safetymom said:


> I can't wait to see everyone at DAP!!!  Be sure you stop by and say hi to the team.  We love talking with everyone.
> 
> I am sad when I read after an event that someone didn't come up and talk with us.  They thought they would bother us.  I love talking with everyone.
> 
> I love meeting new people at these events.  See you all soon.  Kathy from the Podcast.



Then why do you tell me to shut and go away?


----------



## jcb

safetymom said:


> Who wants to do a group ride on Figment during DISapalooza weekend? How about Friday Dec. 6 at 4 PM? Will that work for everyone?



New T-Shirt - just in time for Figment Friday @ Four.






Original size here: http://parksandresorts.wdpromedia.c...blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/dfi983727.jpg

Article: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ey-parks-online-store-from-december-4-8-2013/

Sadly, it doesn't come in a "I'm only here for the beer" version.


----------



## ShesAPirate

Changing plans at the last minute (as I often do hahaha) so we might be able to make the 4pm Figment ride now! What are the details? Just meet there at 4? Or before 4?


----------



## trebornozel

Hi everyone! Just as excited about this upcoming weekend as everyone else!
I was wondering if anyone was getting in Friday morning to MCO (9ish) and is staying at the Swan/Dolphin? If so, would you want to split a cab? PM me if interested...


----------



## RaySharpton

I just wanted to complement the DISUnplugged Podcast crew for an excellent job of mailing my credentials.   

 I arrived at the Disney Swan Resort on December 2, 2013, and my credentials had arrived and marked on the envelope as arriving on November 15, 2013.

 You just never know with mailing these days and I was afraid that I might leave home before they arrived at my home after I left for WDW.

 Quick action by the excellent DISUnplugged crew mailed my credentials really early and I shouldn't have worried.

 I am going to pick up my t-shirt at the event.

 I just wanted to say great job by everyone associated with planning everything and following through.  

 Excellent job.

 Ray


----------



## DisIvyCo

I am so excited to see everyone!

I haven't been to WDW in a while, so its going to be nice seeing it sense I am so used to Disneyland.

I'll be on a plane Thursday morning. I totally wish that it was sooner lol.

See everyone there!


----------



## dolphingirl47

jcb said:


> New T-Shirt - just in time for Figment Friday @ Four.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original size here: http://parksandresorts.wdpromedia.c...blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/dfi983727.jpg
> 
> Article: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ey-parks-online-store-from-december-4-8-2013/
> 
> Sadly, it doesn't come in a "I'm only here for the beer" version.



That has to go on the shopping list.

Corinna


----------



## b-c-k-a

All my 'bands' are packed, I'm ready to go....leavin on a jet plane...


----------



## ashleyrm

b-c-k-a said:


> All my 'bands' are packed, I'm ready to go....leavin on a jet plane...



Me too, but not leaving until 6 am Friday....


----------



## RachelTori

I ordered the Figment/Dreamfinder tee.  6-8 weeks till it ships so it won't do any good this Christmas!  

I am here at Epcot now.  I stopped in the Imageworks shop and talked to the CMs there.  They haven't seen any Figment holiday apparel and were apologetic about the slim Figment selection they do have.

I will be stopping at Guest Relations later to let them know they need more Figment merchandise!     (not that it will make a difference, but it sure won't if we don't speak up!)

Sorry if this went a bit


----------



## WebmasterCorey

If you ordered shirts and would like to pick them up before the party, I am going to try and set a time at the Swan and Dolphin. This way you won't have to carry it around with you at the party. I'll post here once I know the exact time a place. I am thinking around 6 or 7pm?


----------



## dansyr2514

WebmasterCorey said:


> If you ordered shirts and would like to pick them up before the party, I am going to try and set a time at the Swan and Dolphin. This way you won't have to carry it around with you at the party. I'll post here once I know the exact time a place. I am thinking around 6 or 7pm?



Great idea Corey!


----------



## RaySharpton

[
 Thanks, Corey.  That's great.   I'm at the Swan, too.

 QUOTE=WebmasterCorey;50207653]If you ordered shirts and would like to pick them up before the party, I am going to try and set a time at the Swan and Dolphin. This way you won't have to carry it around with you at the party. I'll post here once I know the exact time a place. I am thinking around 6 or 7pm?[/QUOTE]


----------



## leelee9878

Serious freak out mode we leave for airport at 3 today and can't find our credentials  I put them someplace safe even set a reminder so I don't forget them and don't know where they are  need all the pixie dust I can get!


----------



## leelee9878

leelee9878 said:


> Serious freak out mode we leave for airport at 3 today and can't find our credentials  I put them someplace safe even set a reminder so I don't forget them and don't know where they are  need all the pixie dust I can get!



Crisis averted!!!! Package fell behind the drawer in the desk, of course the drawers don't come off so I had to do some maneuvering to get it out of there but I have them in hand!!! Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow!


----------



## hedberg1661

Fly out tomorrow. Band and Creds packed. Excited for the party!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Just landed in Orlando and already received five compliments about my sparkly MagicBand! One woman asked if she could pay me to bling her daughter's and was serious! LOL


----------



## Donald_Quackers

*NikkiBell* said:


> Just landed in Orlando and already received five compliments about my sparkly MagicBand! One woman asked if she could pay me to bling her daughter's and was serious! LOL



Sounds cool, can't wait to see it!


----------



## Donald_Quackers

hedberg1661 said:


> Fly out tomorrow. Band and Creds packed. Excited for the party!



Ditto!


----------



## hedberg1661

*NikkiBell* said:


> Just landed in Orlando and already received five compliments about my sparkly MagicBand! One woman asked if she could pay me to bling her daughter's and was serious! LOL



I can't wait to see the Bling!


----------



## leelee9878

Flight was supposed to take off at 6:15 tonight but now it's not taking off until 11:10 pm, so we get to sit in the wonderful airport until then. Tried everything to get on a different flight, or even fly into Tampa with no luck. Really hope our flight doesn't get canceled.


----------



## ShesAPirate

leelee9878 said:


> Flight was supposed to take off at 6:15 tonight but now it's not taking off until 11:10 pm, so we get to sit in the wonderful airport until then. Tried everything to get on a different flight, or even fly into Tampa with no luck. Really hope our flight doesn't get canceled.



Yikes! Mine is still showing 'scheduled' (as opposed to delayed or canceled), but we don't take off for more than 3.5 hours. What airline are you on? Are you flying out of Newark?


----------



## leelee9878

ShesAPirate said:


> Yikes! Mine is still showing 'scheduled' (as opposed to delayed or canceled), but we don't take off for more than 3.5 hours. What airline are you on? Are you flying out of Newark?



Southwest out of Philly, they told me at 1:00 it was delayed until 10:10 and now it's up to 11:10, everyone I spoke to on the phone said it was mechanical and they were trying to get another plan here.


----------



## JStew50

we're about to hit the road on our drive from Atlanta. Disapalooza here we come!!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Woohoo!  Dealing with cancelled flights for tomorrow for my MIL.  All is good now!    Where does my Magic Band go when I am on a plane or in an Airport or anywhere else?  Why here, or course...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  ...in a RFID blocking bag because of these...  http://www.kukata86.com/en/description-and-development-RFID-emulator


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Just landed at MCO!  Where's the party???!?!!


----------



## asbamasaint

*NikkiBell* said:


> Just landed in Orlando and already received five compliments about my sparkly MagicBand! One woman asked if she could pay me to bling her daughter's and was serious! LOL


 I wouldn't doubt it! I loved your bling bling! I will be sporting my light up shell necklace tomorrow! AKA Ariel's voice!   see all of you there!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

asbamasaint said:


> I wouldn't doubt it! I loved your bling bling! I will be sporting my light up shell necklace tomorrow! AKA Ariel's voice!   see all of you there!



Cool! I gotta see that!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Of course I meet a DISer while checking in at the Dolphin.


----------



## ashleyrm

Sitting on my plane at PHL.  Air Traffic changed our route so they have to add fuel.  Practicing mindful patience....


----------



## stitchlover

WebmasterCorey said:


> If you ordered shirts and would like to pick them up before the party, I am going to try and set a time at the Swan and Dolphin. This way you won't have to carry it around with you at the party. I'll post here once I know the exact time a place. I am thinking around 6 or 7pm?



Corey-were you able to organize a separate time for shirt pick up or should we plan on getting them at the event?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

It's a lovely day at WDW! The ABC Christmas Parade is continuing taping today if you're headed towards MK lots of stars on property for that plus Whoopi Goldberg is narrating the processional this weekend. 

See everyone tonight! Please stop me and say hello!


----------



## WebmasterCorey

If you want to pick up your shirts before the party, I'll be in the Dolphin lobby from 7-8pm tonight with the box.


----------



## leelee9878

ashleyrm said:


> Sitting on my plane at PHL.  Air Traffic changed our route so they have to add fuel.  Practicing mindful patience....



I feel for you, we didn't get to the hotel until 3:00 am last night due to mechanical issues with our Southwest plane they had to bring a new one in.


----------



## jcb

Osborne lights shuts down at 8:55 pm tonight. Per cast member.   Hedging my bets and going to see it now.

CM was right.


----------



## UConnFan

What a phenomenal night! Thank you, thank you, thank you to the team for hosting us. We'll see you tomorrow!


----------



## Mr. Disney 652

Each time Pete or john started talking tonight, my son said, "hey dad they sound like the podcast."  Cute!

Thanks for a great and fun night.  The kids rode 15 times in 90 minutes and the CM's were calling them by name and cheering them on!


----------



## OKW Lover

Wanted to add our thanks to the whole DIS crew for putting on a great event!  

We enjoyed chatting with lots of people. Missed many I'm sure but hope we will catch some of them at the recording today.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Thank you to all who attended - I had such an awesome time!!!

I didn't ride the ride and only had a bite of food but enjoyed seeing so many old friends and making new ones.

If I didn't get a chance to meet/speak/spend time with you last night I apologize - I tried to talk to as many people as possible but before I knew it, it was 11:45PM and they told us we had to wrap it up - those mean Disney people 

Thanks again to everyone who came out!!!


----------



## safetymom

Thank you John and Pete.  I had a great time at the party.  The hours flew by. It was great seeing old friends and meeting new ones!!  If I didn't see you last night please say hi at the Podcast today.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Last night was a blast.

Time disappeared and I fear I missed meeting many.

Thanks for a GREAT evening.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I had an amazing time last night and was excited to meet so many new friends as well as see old ones. What a lovely time!

I'm doing the CP package right now at Rose & Crown so I can see Whoopi tonight. It's been a dream of mine to see her. I'm hoping to still make  it to the recording, but if not, I hope to run into some of you again before I leave!


----------



## ShesAPirate

What an amazing this continues to be! Anyone going to MVMCP tomorrow night?


----------



## b-c-k-a

Heading back to NJ tomorrow, nice to meet many of you, enjoy the rest of your stays and safe travels.


----------



## budafam

A HUGE thank you for putting this on.  I brought my son and seriously, it was the best night ever.  Ken & Barbie were a riot!!  We had Belle & Buzz balloon characters made (unbelievable) and lots of goodies to eat.  Talked to many people and even though I just recently started watching the podcasts, it was really cool to see you all in person.  It was a huge highlight of our trip for sure.

Today we're headed to MK then MVMCP tonight.  If anyone sees us, say hi.  My son will have on a light up Mickey shirt.  Not looking forward to going home Tuesday to 5 inches of snow and -15 degrees!!!


----------



## UConnFan

ShesAPirate said:


> What an amazing this continues to be! Anyone going to MVMCP tomorrow night?



We'll be there!


----------



## cayz

*For all of you traveling back to the northeast today:*

The Philly & NY/NJ airports are all getting hit hard with snow & ice.
Flights into NY / NJ airports are being delayed at their departure airport (MCO)
PHL is in a ground stop at this time (nothing in or out) (1:30)

What was supposed to be a little snow is turning into a headache because it did not warm up over freezing today like it was supposed it.

Be Careful Out and and Remember to Be Patient!

------------------------------

Average Delay Times from MCO to NE Airports as of 1:55 today:
AIRPORT STATUS INFORMATION
Orlando International Airport (MCO) Real-time Status
Due to WEATHER / RUNWAY TREATMENT, departure traffic destined to Dallas/Ft Worth International Airport, Dallas-Ft Worth, TX (DFW) is currently experiencing delays averaging 36 minutes. 
Due to WEATHER / SNOW-ICE, departure traffic destined to Newark International Airport, Newark, NJ (EWR) is currently experiencing delays averaging 1 hour and 8 minutes. 
Due to WEATHER / SNOW-ICE, departure traffic destined to John F Kennedy International Airport, New York, NY (JFK) is currently experiencing delays averaging 54 minutes. 
Due to WEATHER / SNOW-ICE, departure traffic destined to La Guardia Airport, New York, NY (LGA) is currently experiencing delays averaging 42 minutes. 
Due to WEATHER / SNOW-ICE, departure traffic destined to Chicago OHare International Airport, Chicago, IL (ORD) is currently experiencing delays averaging 59 minutes. 
Due to WEATHER / SNOW-ICE, departure traffic destined to Philadelphia International Airport, Philadelphia, PA (PHL) is currently experiencing delays averaging 1 hour and 43 minutes. 

The status information provided on this site indicates general airport conditions; it is not flight-specific.  Check with your airline to determine if your flight is affected.
Delays by Destination:


----------



## b-c-k-a

We're on schedule still to EWR, supposed to be taking off shortly...collected ketchup packets in terminal in case food rationing becomes necessary )


----------



## nowellsl

Fantastic event!  I think we rode 5 or 6 times, would have ridden more but got seriously sidetracked by the delicious food.  Those doughnuts were amazing


----------



## HollyMac71

Thank you John, Pete, Kevin, Corey Tom, Nikki, Kathy, Teresa, Julie  and the rest of the team for a wonderful party.  We had a blast!  

DH had a wonderful time as well.  I don't know what kind of Kool aid he drank on the Adventures by Disney trip this year but he has developed a liking of the DIS!!!


----------



## Mr. Disney 652

When the Toy Story FP line is 10 mins just to scan your MB you know how much you miss the DIS!


----------



## travisx4

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Of course I meet a DISer while checking in at the Dolphin.



That was us! I was being told there was no room at the inn.


----------



## travisx4

I would also like to thank the dis team for our first DISApalooza event. We look forward to many more.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

travisx4 said:


> That was us! I was being told there was no room at the inn.



It was great meeting you all!


----------



## connie1042

Had a great time at the event. I was the crazy one walking around with the 6 foot balloon on my head. I got back to CBR with it, and we had to take the internal bus to our room. Two little cheerleaders got on the bus and asked about it. I said "would you like to have it?" You would of thought I gave them a million bucks. That was fun! I was beat every time on TSM, but that was okay. It was still fun. Would of played more, but my arm was about to fall off!  Looking forward to getting my shirt. Thanks everyone. Cory and Julie, your kids at so cute!!!  Thanks again.


----------



## hedberg1661

Had a great time. I also had a crazy 6 foot talk green balloon I my head. Some people just won't grow up. Take care all.


----------



## mytripsandraces

Thank you all for a wonderful evening!  Great food, great ride, great company - couldn't ask for anything better!


----------



## Claudia Kellenberger

Thanks for a great Podcast recording meet!   

Here  is where I need to do a "woe is me".   I missed that wonderful podcast party because I got stuck with the dreaded stomach bug.  I looked forward to it for so long and I was so excited to attend.  Instead  -  I was in my room all day and night with a stomach virus.   
And it was not fun at all !!!!!!!

I arrived at WDW on Monday the 2nd, and the stomach virus arrived on Friday.
Obviously, I touched one too many hand rails!    



It seems so difficult to stay well while at WDW - and I was using my hand sanitizer too!

By Saturday,  I was well enough to attend the podcast recording, and that was great fun.


----------



## DarthVader92

For those who didn't see it or who want to ride along again, here is the full video ride-through of Kathy's Figment ride meet-up during the weekend.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrC5sOOgfok&feature=youtu.be


----------



## RachelTori

DarthVader92 said:


> For those who didn't see it or who want to ride along again, here is the full video ride-through of Kathy's Figment ride meet-up during the weekend.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrC5sOOgfok&feature=youtu.be



Thanks!  I missed the ride that day so it was nice to see the video!  

BTW, I just noticed, your "location" is the borough where I grew up!  (Hickory Avenue!)


----------



## DarthVader92

RachelTori said:


> Thanks!  I missed the ride that day so it was nice to see the video!
> 
> BTW, I just noticed, your "location" is the borough where I grew up!  (Hickory Avenue!)



No Kidding! I grew up 3 streets away from there. Of course, now I should change it since I'm living by the mouse now.


----------



## RachelTori

DarthVader92 said:


> No Kidding! I grew up 3 streets away from there. Of course, now I should change it since I'm living by the mouse now.



  "It's a Small World After All........!!!!"


----------



## hedberg1661

HollyMac71 said:


> Thank you John, Pete, Kevin, Corey Tom, Nikki, Kathy, Teresa, Julie  and the rest of the team for a wonderful party.  We had a blast!



Couldn't agree more! Thanks all for a wonderful party. Hoping to be on the Cruise 5.0. Getting some last minute things together before booking.


----------

